# Categories!



## Susan in VA

How about (yet) another game?  

We take the word KINDLEBOARDS, and decide on the first category, and then every poster adds a word that fits into the category AND that starts with the next letter in KINDLEBOARDS.

Then the last person (the one with the S-post) determines the new category.  

So, if the category were "countries", I could start with Kenya, and the next person might post India, and the next Norway, and so on.  And then the last person might say Sweden, and also set the new category.  Then the next poster starts over again with a K word in the new category.

Got it?
First category...  "desserts"

Key Lime Pie


----------



## telracs

ice cream


----------



## Scheherazade

Neapolitan Ice Cream with Nilla Wafers and Nougat


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Dreamcicles


----------



## loonlover

Lemon Ice Box Pie


----------



## telracs

eclair


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bon-bons


----------



## telracs

oreos.


----------



## Randirogue

Apple pie


----------



## Hadou

Rhubarb pie


----------



## corkyb

donuts


----------



## telracs

souffle.....


and new category....

movies.


----------



## Randirogue

Kick-Ass


----------



## telracs

Independence Day


----------



## corkyb

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Randirogue

Dead Snow


----------



## intinst

Lionheart


----------



## corkyb

Eternal Sunshine on the Spotless Mind


----------



## Caddy

Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Only You


----------



## telracs

Alien


----------



## Ruby296

Rocky


----------



## NogDog

Die Hard


----------



## telracs

Shrek.

Next category

Cartoon Characters.


----------



## NogDog

Kenny (as in, "Oh my God, they killed...")


----------



## Ruby296

Inspector Gadget


----------



## Caddy

Natasha (from Rocky & Bullwinkle)


----------



## Randirogue

Destiny (X-Men)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Littlefoot (The Land Before Time)


----------



## Scheherazade

Eeyore


----------



## Randirogue

Batman


----------



## Susan in VA

Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Ruby296

Alvin (& the Chipmunks)


----------



## corkyb

Izzy Wolf


----------



## Marguerite

Rocky


----------



## Scheherazade

Detective Conan


----------



## Susan in VA

Scheherazade!  

and new category:

dog breeds


----------



## geoffthomas

Keeshond


----------



## Ruby296

Irish Wolfhound


----------



## PAWilson

Newfoundlander


----------



## Ruby296

Dachshund


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Lhasa Apso


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

English Bulldog


----------



## Ruby296

Beagle


----------



## MadCityWriter

Old English Sheepdog


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Afghan Hound


----------



## geoffthomas

Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## intinst

Dalmatian


----------



## loonlover

Saluki


New Category:  Countries


----------



## NogDog

Kenya


----------



## loonlover

Israel


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Nigeria


----------



## intinst

Denmark


----------



## loonlover

Liberia


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Egypt


----------



## Ruby296

India


----------



## corkyb

Oops Ruby, we are doing it to the letters of Kindleboards.  I believe you gooded.  :>)

Bolivia


----------



## Scheherazade

Oman... really the only choice here I think.


----------



## Randirogue

Argentina

(o was a hard one, I was googling it when you posted it)


----------



## corkyb

Russia


----------



## geoffthomas

Dominican Republic


----------



## corkyb

Scandinavia


----------



## corkyb

New category
  
Kindleboard thread titles


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Kindle Daily Deal Today - Holy Cajones

(Location: Writer's Cafe)


----------



## corkyb

Not Quite Kindle
  New Downy Product!


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Oops Ruby, we are doing it to the letters of Kindleboards. I believe you gooded. :>)
> 
> Bolivia


Sorry about that, I could've sworn I posted right after NogDog changed it to countries/Kenya


----------



## Ruby296

Does anyone drive a hybrid (not quite kindle)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Links to Free Books (location: Book Bazaar)


----------



## NogDog

Earworm! What Song Is Stuck Inside YOUR Head?


----------



## MadCityWriter

Books Recommended By Our Members


----------



## Ruby296

Oberon for the fire? (kindle accessories)


----------



## Scheherazade

Accessories Anonymous - Post your fun shopping finds here! Anything Goes! (not quite kindle)


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Refurbished Kindle Fire -- $169

(Fire Talk)


----------



## geoffthomas

Dungeon School, young adult fantasy series! 

(The Book Bazaar).


----------



## Ruby296

Survivor New Season (not quite kindle)
New Category:
Major colleges/universities in US


----------



## loonlover

Kansas State


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Iowa State


----------



## loonlover

Nebraska


----------



## geoffthomas

Drexel


----------



## Ruby296

Loyola


----------



## Scheherazade

Emory University


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Brigham Young University


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Arkansas State University


----------



## Ruby296

RISD (Rhode Island School of Design)


----------



## loonlover

Drury University


----------



## Ruby296

Kia


----------



## Scheherazade

Impreza


----------



## corkyb

Nissan


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Delorean


----------



## loonlover

Lexus


----------



## corkyb

Electra (Oldsmobile)


----------



## Ruby296

Buick


----------



## MadCityWriter

Oldesmobile Omega


----------



## loonlover

Acura


----------



## kindleworm

rolls royce


----------



## corkyb

Dodge Dart


----------



## Susan in VA

Solara  (Toyota)

and...

Pizza toppings


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Ruby296 said:


> Survivor New Season (not quite kindle)
> New Category:
> Major colleges/universities in US


Yale University (my Alma matter)
Sorry, I was out for a month. Was too good to miss...lol


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok, pizza toppings:

Kalamata olives


----------



## crebel

Italian sausage


----------



## Scheherazade

New York Strip Steak... sorry, had to stretch a bit to get an N there.


----------



## Ruby296

Nori (Japanese seaweed)


----------



## geoffthomas

Dried tomatoes


----------



## Susan in VA

Leftover spaghetti sauce


----------



## telracs

eggplant


----------



## loonlover

black olives


----------



## telracs

onions


----------



## Ruby296

Anchovies


----------



## Randirogue

Roma tomatoes


----------



## Scheherazade

daikon


----------



## Randirogue

Sausage.

New category: Book Titles


----------



## Susan in VA

Kidnapped  (Stevenson)


----------



## geoffthomas

In Her Name (Mike Hicks)


----------



## loonlover

Dune (Frank Herbert)


----------



## Ruby296

Love Story (Erich Segal)


----------



## loonlover

East of Eden (John Steinbeck)


----------



## Ruby296

Boxcar Children (series)


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Outlander, Diana Gabaldon


----------



## loonlover

Anne of Green Gables (L. M. Montgomery)


----------



## Scheherazade

Reaper Man (Terry Pratchett)


----------



## geoffthomas

Distant Cousin (Al Past)


----------



## Scheherazade

Shades of Grey (Jasper Fforde)

New Category:  Alliterative Foodstuffs!


----------



## Susan in VA

Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## telracs

italian ices


----------



## geoffthomas

Nice Nuts


----------



## crebel

Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## Susan in VA

Leftover linguine


----------



## crebel

Buttered Bread


----------



## Scheherazade

Olive Orzo


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Aromatic Argula


----------



## crebel

risotto rice


----------



## Ruby296

Delicious dumplings


----------



## Randirogue

Savory steaks

New topic: favorite characters


----------



## derek alvah

Kramer


----------



## Ruby296

Izzy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Doctor


----------



## Ruby296

Lynette


----------



## geoffthomas

Eragon


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Baloo


----------



## derek alvah

Oz


----------



## Ruby296

Ace Ventura


----------



## loonlover

Rocky


----------



## Ruby296

Darth Vader


----------



## crebel

Karmann Ghia (red, please)


----------



## Scheherazade

Infiniti IPL


----------



## geoffthomas

Nash Rambler


----------



## loonlover

Datsun


----------



## Randirogue

Lamborghini 

(part of me wanted to type linguini for some, apparently hungry, reason.)


----------



## telracs

Edsel


----------



## loonlover

Beetle


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Oldsmobile


----------



## Ruby296

Range Rover


----------



## loonlover

Daihatsu


----------



## Ruby296

Saab
New Category: Candy

Kit Kat


----------



## loonlover

Nestle's Crunch


----------



## Scheherazade

Dum Dums


----------



## loonlover

Lindt Chocolates


----------



## Randirogue

Bubblegum


----------



## derek alvah

Orange Slices (The jelly candies)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Airheads


----------



## Ruby296

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## loonlover

Dove chocolate


----------



## geoffthomas

Snickers

new category: Dog Breeds.


----------



## crebel

keeshond


----------



## geoffthomas

Ohhhhhh, I am so sorry...... I selected dog breeds and we already did that.  So I guess I should fix it.  
New category:

Song titles.
(forgive me Chris?)


----------



## Ruby296

Killing Me Softly


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I Wanna Hold Your Hand


----------



## NogDog

Never On Sunday


----------



## Randirogue

Dig Your Grave (by Modest Mouse)


----------



## derek alvah

Love Song (by The Cure)


----------



## crebel

Edelweiss (no problem Geoff   )


----------



## corkyb

Baby, Baby


----------



## NogDog

Onward (by Yes)


----------



## geoffthomas

Apache (by Jorgen Ingmann)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Lynn McNamee

She's Always a Woman (Billy Joel)




New Category:

Kitchen Items


----------



## Marguerite

kitchen aid blender


----------



## Randirogue

Ice scream scoop


----------



## Ruby296

Nutcracker


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Dishes


----------



## loonlover

linen tablecloth


----------



## Scheherazade

Egg Timer


----------



## Ruby296

Bread machine


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Oven Mitt


----------



## Randirogue

Apple corer


----------



## Ruby296

Rolling pin


----------



## geoffthomas

Deep fat fryer


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Sifter

New category:  Actress names

Katherine McPhee (sp?)


----------



## loonlover

Ida Lupino


----------



## Ruby296

Natalie Portman


----------



## telracs

Lana Turner...


----------



## Ruby296

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## loonlover

Bette Davis


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Olivia Newton John


----------



## loonlover

Ann Blyth


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Rita Hayworth


----------



## loonlover

Dyan Cannon


----------



## Scheherazade

Kissing Jessica Stein


----------



## geoffthomas

Immortals


----------



## telracs

Neverland


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Dumb and Dummer (sp?)


----------



## telracs

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Dumb and Dummer (sp?)


it's Dumb and Dumber....

Love Story


----------



## Ruby296

Erin Brockovich


----------



## geoffthomas

Bell Book and Candle


----------



## gdae23

Oliver!


----------



## derek alvah

A Knights Tale


----------



## Marguerite

Rudy


----------



## telracs

Shrek

next category.....colors


----------



## telracs

indigo


----------



## Ruby296

Nude beige


----------



## gdae23

Dark green


----------



## loonlover

lemon yellow


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Evergreen


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Burnt Sienna


----------



## crebel

orange


----------



## Scheherazade

Alizarin Crimson


----------



## geoffthomas

Salmon

Next category: Authors


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Salmon
> 
> Next category: Authors


GT, you skipped the D!


----------



## Scheherazade

Dove Gray...

Kipling

There... all caught up!


----------



## Ruby296

Irving, John


----------



## gdae23

Nabokov, Vladimir


----------



## Ruby296

Lamott, Anne


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Evans, Richard Paul


----------



## Ruby296

Berg, Elizabeth


----------



## gdae23

O'Brian, Patrick


----------



## Adam Poe

Adams, Douglas



(So long, and thanks for all the fish..  )


----------



## Scheherazade

Rushdie, Salman


----------



## Ruby296

Danticat, Edwidge


----------



## Randirogue

Stoker, Bram

New category: Urban Fantasy Novel Titles


----------



## geoffthomas

Ill Wind (Weather Warden, #1) 
by Rachel Caine


----------



## Randirogue

Ack, wrong letter... I can't think of any beginning with "N" either.... Sorry... Please continue on as if I wasn't embarrassing myself right now. ~_~ooo

(Egads, did I murder thus thread?)


----------



## Randirogue

Cobbie said:


> Nah...this is hard, especially for someone like me who's not quite sure what Urban Fantasy actually is.
> 
> No Dominion: A Novel
> by Charlie Huston


(I should've just called it urban/contemporary fantasy... sorry everyone!)

*Dead Beat*
by Jim Butcher


----------



## geoffthomas

Lady of Poison: The Priests by Bruce R. Cordell


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Beauty: An Anita Blake Vampire Hunter Story by Laurell K. Hamilton


----------



## geoffthomas

One of them, YA Urban fantasy A.D. Duling


----------



## Randirogue

*Alpha & Omega* 
(novella, first story of the _Alpha & Omega_ series)
By Patricia Briggs


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Rippler, by Cindy Swanson

(Not certain this is Urban Fantasy, but I didn't want the thread to die.   )


----------



## Randirogue

*Day Watch*
By Sergei Lukyanenko

And...

*Dead Witch Walking*
By Kim Harrison

(I couldn't pick just one!)


----------



## sheiler1963

Strange Brew edited by P.N. Elrod

next category Kindle Board user names


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Khabita


----------



## Scheherazade

Italiahaircolor (The only active -I- member online right now and the only one past Dr. Seuss!)


----------



## Ruby296

N Gemini Sasson


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee!


----------



## telracs

loonlover


----------



## gdae23

Edward C. Patterson, who has a very impressive Isaac Asimov status here!    (Just like flying scarlet piranha who posted right before me here.)


----------



## Ruby296

bkworm8it


----------



## loonlover

ODell, Lynn


----------



## Ruby296

Addie


----------



## geoffthomas

R. M. Reed


----------



## ak rain

Danielle Kazemi


----------



## sheiler1963

I get 'S' again? Seriously and serendipitously? 

OK then here goes:

sheiler1963

next category is: hobbies


----------



## loonlover

knitting


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Ice sculpting


----------



## Ruby296

Needlepoint


----------



## gdae23

Dulcimer playing


----------



## sheiler1963

entomology


----------



## geoffthomas

bonzai


----------



## ak rain

Origami


----------



## Randirogue

Archery


----------



## loonlover

Running


----------



## ak rain

Dueling


----------



## gdae23

Singing


New category: Composers (Any genre - Classical, Rock, Folk, Show Tunes, etc.  Composed music or lyrics or both!)


----------



## loonlover

Kern, Jerome


----------



## Susan in VA

Stuck for a last name, so...

Igor Stravinsky


----------



## Ruby296

Nicks, Stevie (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## loonlover

Dvorak, Antonin


----------



## gdae23

Leonard Cohen


----------



## Randirogue

Elliot Hill


----------



## Scheherazade

Brahms, Johannes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Healthy living


----------



## geoffthomas

Offenbach, Jacques


----------



## gdae23

Arlo Guthrie


----------



## ak rain

Ritchie valens


----------



## geoffthomas

Debussy, Claude


----------



## sheiler1963

I land on 'S' AGAIN I swear I'm not doing this on purpose.........

Stravinsky, Igor

Next category: Animals you would see in a zoo.


----------



## ak rain

Kangaroo


----------



## Ruby296

Iguana


----------



## gdae23

Newt


----------



## loonlover

Dingo


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Llama


----------



## telracs

elephants


----------



## sheiler1963

baboons


----------



## Ruby296

Ape


----------



## ak rain

Rhino


----------



## loonlover

Dik-dik


----------



## Randirogue

Simian monkey

New category: "things found in a garden."


----------



## telracs

Keys


----------



## ak rain

Iris


----------



## gdae23

Navy Beans


----------



## Ruby296

Dragonflies


----------



## loonlover

lettuce


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Eggplant


----------



## Randirogue

Belladonna

(You know, if you're e-e-e-e-vil...or if you're a frisky teenage Remy Lebeau, teehee)


----------



## ak rain

Oregano


----------



## geoffthomas

Asparagus


----------



## crebel

rhubarb


----------



## loonlover

daisy


----------



## NogDog

slugs

New category: computer programming/scripting languages


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

windows 7


----------



## Rogerelwell

Kilobyte


----------



## geoffthomas

Io


----------



## NogDog

Newspeak


----------



## Scheherazade

Delphi


----------



## NogDog

Lisp


----------



## sheiler1963

endmarker


----------



## geoffthomas

BASIC (of course)


----------



## NogDog

Oak


----------



## Susan in VA

Ada


----------



## NogDog

RPG (one I've actually used -- a little)


----------



## gdae23

Dylan

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dylan_(programming_language)


----------



## geoffthomas

Snobol (A real language that I have developed in - a String processor)

New category:

Oscar-winning Actors/Actresses.


----------



## crebel

(the equally fabulous)

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Scheherazade

(she was okay for a bit)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## geoffthomas

Denzel Washington


----------



## crebel

Lee Marvin (Cat Ballou)


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Ernest Borgnine


----------



## sheiler1963

Bette Davis (for What Ever Happened to Baby Jane......one of my top 10 best movies ever)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Gregory Peck


----------



## sheiler1963

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Gregory Peck


?? I think we were looking for an 'o' here/ K I N D L E B ................

Olivia de Havilland


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

sheiler1963 said:


> ?? I think we were looking for an 'o' here/ K I N D L E B ................
> Olivia de Havilland


Sorry, I missed that, where it says to follow kindlebo....

Angie Dickinson?? Hope is OK


----------



## crebel

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Sorry, I missed that, where it says to follow kindlebo....
> 
> Angie Dickinson?? Hope is OK


I don't think she was an Oscar-winning actress.

Adrien Brody (The Pianist)


----------



## telracs

Rachel Weisz


----------



## gdae23

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## telracs

susan sarandon

new category....

Musicals....

Kiss Me Kate.


----------



## crebel

I Do, I Do!


----------



## telracs

no, no, nanette....


----------



## crebel

Damn Yankees


----------



## telracs

little shop of horrors.


----------



## crebel

Evita

(are we hogging this category?)


----------



## telracs

bye bye birdie...

(yeah, but we can do it again...)


----------



## crebel

I'll post on Claw's behalf...

Oklahoma!


----------



## telracs

annie


----------



## crebel

Rent


----------



## telracs

dear world


----------



## crebel

Sweeney Todd

New Category:  Breakfast Cereals

Kix (are for kids!)


----------



## telracs

ice cream cones


----------



## Scheherazade

Nut & Honey Crunch


----------



## crebel

Double Chocolate Cookie Crisps


----------



## gdae23

Lucky Charms


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Honey bunch of oats


----------



## Lynn McNamee

E.T. Cereal

(Made by General Mills)

Wondering when we're gonna see a Hunger Games cereal...


----------



## telracs

bran flakes


----------



## gdae23

Oats, Quaker


----------



## geoffthomas

All-Bran – Kellogg's


----------



## telracs

raisin bran  (hmmm, am i sensing a theme here?)


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Donkey Kong Cereal
> 
> (So nice of FSP and Chris to let us play. )


Shredded Wheat...

and for all those who couldn't play last night, i'll revive this....

next category: Broadway Musical Titles.


----------



## sheiler1963

Irma la Douce


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Nunsense


technically, no. it never played Broadway, just off-Broadway, but i'm probably the only one who will care.

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels.


----------



## Scheherazade

Little Women


----------



## geoffthomas

Billy Elliot the Musical, West End musical 2004


----------



## loonlover

Oliver


----------



## crebel

Aida


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Dead man walking

[I am trying to follow the thread rules. Please correct if I did it wrong and kindly don't send private message. Thanks]


----------



## telracs

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Dead man walking
> 
> [I am trying to follow the thread rules. Please correct if I did it wrong and kindly don't send private message. Thanks]


Well, you don't want a PM, so here's the response.... This time you got the Letter right, but the category wrong. Dead man walking is NOT a musical.

Wanna try again?


----------



## sheiler1963

*sigh* moving on........

Dance of the Vampires


----------



## telracs

Sweet Smell of Success

next category---pet names  (either the name of someone's pet or an endearment, your choice)


----------



## sheiler1963

Kiowa Dear Four (my first retired greyhound)


----------



## Scheherazade

Izzie (short for Isabelle)

or

Isabelle (Izzie for short)


----------



## Susan in VA

Norbert (the pet dragon)


----------



## loonlover

Laddie (my mother's collie)


----------



## Randirogue

Elsie, family cat in husband's household as a kid.


(ETA: Ha, ha!  My husband just told me that thy would sometimes fudge the name to L.C. Large Cat!)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Billy, the dog (Alsatian/German Shepherd)


----------



## Randirogue

Ostie, another cat.  

We didn't fudge the spelling of the wine.  It was short for ostridge because she often dug her head into crevices (couch cushions, gaping jackets, pockets, etc.) when a bitty kitty.

(want to really post for "A" but don't want to double post.  Our last pet, who lived for 17 years, finally succumbing to cancer--after losing an eye to it, was very near and dear to my husband and I.  So much so, we haven't been able to bing ourselves to get another even though he passed nearly 3 years ago.  Or was it 4. Egads, I should know this!)


----------



## Scheherazade

Apples (I had a rabbit.  He liked apples.  Made sense at the time.)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Scheherazade said:


> Apples (I had a rabbit. He liked apples. Made sense at the time.)


Rabbit (I had a dog who liked rabbits. Made sense at the time)


----------



## loonlover

Duke (our greyhound rescue)


----------



## gdae23

Sammy - one of my niece's cats, and a true "scaredy cat".

New topic - Alaska... could be a town, a geographical feature, related to the climate, more animals....anything related to the 49th state.


----------



## Scheherazade

Kanevvluk - Yupik word for really fine particles of snow.


----------



## Ruby296

Icy


----------



## gdae23

Northern Lights





<---------


----------



## loonlover

Dog sled


----------



## ak rain

Lupin, fields of it


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

East, west coast east of Alaska


----------



## gdae23

Bering Strait


----------



## geoffthomas

(Prudhoe Bay) Oil Field.


----------



## loonlover

Anchorage


----------



## Annalog

Reindeer


----------



## Lyndl

Denali


----------



## geoffthomas

Kingcup (Marsh Marigold)


----------



## ak rain

iris


----------



## geoffthomas

Narcissus.


----------



## Scheherazade

Delphinium


----------



## gdae23

Lily flower


----------



## geoffthomas

Edelweiss.


----------



## Annalog

Opuntia (Prickly Pear)


----------



## geoffthomas

Aster.


----------



## telracs

roses...


----------



## Scheherazade

Dahlia


----------



## sheiler1963

Once again I land on 'S'. It's sort of freaky because I swear I'm not doing it on purpose.

Sunflower. 
next category: things that you can smell.


----------



## loonlover

Kerosene


----------



## gdae23

Indian food    -  Lots of good restaurants here in NY!


----------



## telracs

nuts (roasting with honey)


----------



## loonlover

deviled eggs


----------



## gdae23

Lavender


----------



## Lynn McNamee

brussels sprouts


----------



## Ruby296

Oranges


----------



## gdae23

Apple Crisp


----------



## telracs

Roses....

(yeah, so i'm repeating an answer, sue me...)


----------



## geoffthomas

Strawberry.


New Category:
Olympic Athletes (don't have to have won medals).


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kobe Bryant..


----------



## geoffthomas

Natalie Coughlin

U.S. Swimmer


----------



## Ruby296

Dominique Dawes (gymnastics)


----------



## gdae23

(Mary)  LOU  (Retton)

(gymnast)


----------



## loonlover

Eddie Edwards (British ski jumper)


----------



## Annalog

Oscar Swahn
Swedish shooter
Golds at ages 60 and 64: silver at 72 in 1920


----------



## Scheherazade

Acanthus of Sparta

(Winner of the diaulos and dolichos footraces in 720 BCE.)


----------



## geoffthomas

Darya DOMRACHEVA of Belarus 

15km women bronze medal Vancouver 2010


----------



## gdae23

Syd Lea  (Special Olympics Gold Medal Cyclist)


New topic: The 19th Century - People, Events, Newsworthy locations, etc. 



I'll double dip on turns and start off with:

Krakatoa  (volcanic explosion 1883)


----------



## Scheherazade

Idaho became the 43rd state in 1890.


----------



## geoffthomas

Napoleon crowns himself Emperor of the French in 1804.


----------



## Scheherazade

Diamond rush in South Africa in 1870.


----------



## sheiler1963

Lincoln inaugurated President in March 1861.


----------



## Ruth Harris

Back to Olympic athletes: Dick Button, American figure skater & gold medal winner now commentator

19 C inventions: telegraph & telephone


----------



## Scheherazade

Bismarck became Minister President of Prussia in 1862 then created and became Chancellor of the German Empire in 1871.


----------



## gdae23

Oliver Twist by Charles Dickens - First installment published February 1837.


----------



## geoffthomas

Russo-Persian War - 1804-1813.


----------



## Scheherazade

Donner party dines out in Sierra Nevada Mountains in 1847.


----------



## sheiler1963

OK you all are doing this on purpose (waiting for me to land on 'S') aren't you? 

Steam locomotive (Americas first) 1830. 

Next category is: Things sheiler should see when she is on the east coast in the MD/DC area. (and you'd better hurry because I am leaving in > 36 hrs) 

I will start the ball rolling by:

Kennedy Center (check)


----------



## telracs

inside of the botanical gardens


----------



## Ruby296

National Zoo


----------



## sheiler1963

telracs said:


> inside of the botanical gardens


I call foul! This is not a place (or a person or a thing) Botanical Gardens is a place.........*inside* it is not(with regards to the original premise). 
logs off grumbling.........


----------



## telracs

de view of the Jefferson Memorial from the FDR memorial.

and sheiler, you come up with an I and a D and then you can call foul.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Um... Indian Head Naval Surface Warfare Center?



D.A.R Constitution Hall?


----------



## telracs

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> Um... Indian Head Naval Surface Warfare Center?
> 
> D.A.R Constitution Hall?


show-off!

But now I've got an easy L!

Lincoln Memorial....


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Edgar Allan Poe's Grave in Baltimore?


----------



## telracs

Big sculptures in the Hirshorn Sculpture Garden....


----------



## Ruby296

Old Town Trolley Tours


----------



## telracs

all around kindle board meeting....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Dulles International airport


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

telracs said:


> Big sculptures in the Hirshorn Sculpture Garden....


I missed to see this sculpture.

School of Medicine, John Hopkins in Baltimore. I wanted to finish so that I can start the next.

The next is Body parts and Here I go:

Knee


----------



## crebel

intestine


----------



## loonlover

neck


----------



## Ruby296

Diaphragm


----------



## loonlover

lung


----------



## telracs

esophagus


----------



## gdae23

optic nerve


----------



## loonlover

aorta


----------



## crebel

radius bone


----------



## geoffthomas

Digestive System.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

appendix


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Kikar (Acacia arabica tree)


----------



## ak rain

Ilex opaca --- american holly


----------



## telracs

dogwood


----------



## gdae23

Laurel


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Eucalyptus.


----------



## geoffthomas

Black Walnut or Black Locust or Buckeye or Beech or Birch or Boxelder.


----------



## loonlover

orange


----------



## Ruby296

Apple


----------



## loonlover

Rowan


----------



## Annalog

Desert Willow (Chilopsis linearis)

Inspiration for origami model in my avatar.


----------



## telracs

Saguro cactus.

Next category....

Fictional Male Heroes....

Kal-El


----------



## Ruby296

Indiana Jones


----------



## ak rain

Aragorn  oops


----------



## geoffthomas

We are spelling out KINDLEBOARDS so,

Nick Charles


----------



## loonlover

Dick Tracy


----------



## Ruby296

Luke Skywalker


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Earle Hunter


----------



## gdae23

Bilbo Baggins


----------



## ak rain

now I can say  yes?

Aragorn


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes Aragorn was perfect there.

Ross Poldark


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

dick clark


----------



## Ruby296

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> dick clark


I believe the category is fictional male heroes?? Dick Clark doesn't fit here...


----------



## gdae23

Dobby (male, definitely fictional, and certainly a hero. Dobby is the house elf in the Harry Potter books who dies in the process of saving his friends' lives.)


----------



## Scheherazade

Snow White

New Category:

Deadly Diseases or Cute Pet Breeds - Poster's Choice!


----------



## telracs

Scheherazade said:


> Snow White
> 
> New Category:
> 
> Deadly Diseases or Cute Pet Breeds - Poster's Choice!


MALE fictional heroes, so no, not Snow White......

Sam Gamgee.....

but I will stick with ONE of Scherazade's categories...

Pet Breeds....


----------



## gdae23

Kerry Blue  Terrier


----------



## loonlover

iguana


----------



## ak rain

doberman


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Labrador


----------



## gdae23

Egyptian Mau (breed of cat)


----------



## Ruby296

Beagle


----------



## Susan in VA

Ocicat


----------



## geoffthomas

Australian Shepherd


----------



## ak rain

dalmatian


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Schnauzer

Um, new Category:

Stage Musicals (Yes, I'm _THAT_ Guy)


----------



## geoffthomas

Kiss Me Kate (?)


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Infertility- The Musical That's hard to Conceive. 

Guess this Category has been done twice. Sorry....


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Cobbie said:


> Next to Normal
> 
> (We don't care, Diva. Just don't tell telracs )


I have already been chastised! Via PM!

Debbie Does Dallas (I promise this was a musical).


----------



## crebel

Les Miserables


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Elegies For Angels, Punks and Raging Queens


----------



## crebel

Bye Bye Birdie


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Once


----------



## crebel

Ragtime


----------



## That Weird Guy....

A Day in Hollywood/A Night in the Ukraine


----------



## telracs

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> A Day in Hollywood/A Night in the Ukraine


no... that one doesn't work for a D....

Dracula. now that one works for a D....


----------



## That Weird Guy....

telracs said:


> no... that one doesn't work for a D....
> 
> Dracula. now that one works for a D....


Yes it does! Articles do not count at the beginning of a title! 

Scarlet Pimpernel

New Category!

Countries of the World!


----------



## crebel

Kenya


----------



## telracs

INDIA!


----------



## Ruby296

Nigeria


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Liberia


----------



## Ruby296

Ethiopia


----------



## gdae23

Belarus


----------



## crebel

Oman


----------



## geoffthomas

Azerbaijan


----------



## Ruby296

Russia


----------



## telracs

Sweden

next category--
mystery titles.


----------



## crebel

K is for Killer (Sue Grafton)


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

In the darkness of night


----------



## ak rain

Never Buried (Leigh Koslow Mystery Series)


----------



## crebel

Death of a Doxy (Rex Stout)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lost Hope


----------



## crebel

Evans to Betsy (Constable Evans mysteries by Rhys Bowen)


----------



## Susan in VA

One, Two, Buckle My Shoe (Poirot mystery by Agatha Christie)


----------



## crebel

A Wild and Lonely Place (Marcia Muller)


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> A Wild and Lonely Place (Marcia Muller)


sigh.... TJ says that articles don't count, you post like they do count..... i give up with you people....


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> sigh.... TJ says that articles don't count, you post like they do count..... i give up with you people....


I knew you were going to call me on that. Fine.

Angels Flight (Michael Connelly) - and no, there isn't an apostrophe in the title


----------



## geoffthomas

Rumpole of the Bailey, by John Mortimer


----------



## telracs

Study in Scarlet....

or for The Hooded Claw, Study in Sorcery


next category, 

TV characters.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kirk

(as in Captain)


----------



## telracs

Inara (firefly)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Number One (from Star Trek pilot)


----------



## telracs

Lex Luthor


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ethel Mertz


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oscar Madison


----------



## ak rain

andy griffith


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ricky Ricardo

(since I'm on a streak for old situation comedies)


----------



## gdae23

(Dr.) Smith (Lost in Space)


New Category - Cities or towns, real or fictional


----------



## Annalog

Kalamazoo, Michigan


----------



## lucasfernan

Newcastle, Australia


----------



## ak rain

Detroit, MI


----------



## telracs

London
Los Angeles
Las Vegas
Lima


----------



## NogDog

Elmhurst, IL

(where yours truly was born)


----------



## telracs

Brooklyn....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ocean City, MD


----------



## telracs

Albany
Abilene
Ann Arbor
Arlington
Alexandria


----------



## NogDog

telracs said:


> Albany
> Abilene
> Ann Arbor
> Arlington
> Alexandria


How could you leave out Ankh-Morpork? 

Anyway...

Reno, NV


----------



## gdae23

Dover, Delaware


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Seattle

New cat.....fictional places


----------



## NogDog

Krull (city and island)


----------



## Susan in VA

Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## gdae23

Narnia


----------



## telracs

delta quadrant 

or for those who state the delta quadrant is real...

Deep Space Nine


----------



## gdae23

Lothlórien


----------



## Susan in VA

El Dorado


----------



## NogDog

Bali Ha'i


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oz


----------



## Susan in VA

Avalon


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Romulus (One of two home planets of the Romulan Empire on Star Trek!)


----------



## Susan in VA

Dinotopia


----------



## telracs

Shangra La....

next category:

famous streets.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

K Street  (famous for lobbyist's offices in Washington, DC)


----------



## Susan in VA

I-66


edit:  Gaahhhh!  I was listening to the radio when I typed this, and there was some incident up there on 66  --  which is a local, not-in-the-least-famous street.  I meant to type I-95, which is at least famous on THIS side of the country....


----------



## gdae23

Nevsky Prospekt  (St. Petersburg, Russia)


----------



## Ruby296

Downing Street


----------



## loonlover

Lombard Street (San Francisco)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Easy Street 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Broadway


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Ocean Drive-Miami FL


----------



## gdae23

Abbey Road


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Rodeo Drive


----------



## Susan in VA

Decatur Street


----------



## telracs

Savile Row.

Next category:

Rock bands


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Knack


----------



## loonlover

Nickelback


----------



## Susan in VA

The Doors


----------



## loonlover

Led Zeppelin


----------



## gdae23

Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## loonlover

Beatles


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ABBA!


----------



## gdae23

Rolling Stones


----------



## loonlover

Def Leppard


----------



## telracs

Styx

Next category....

Rulers (real or fictional, good or evil)


----------



## gdae23

Isabella I, Queen of Castile  (1451-1504)


----------



## geoffthomas

Nero


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Lenin


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Queen Elizabeth


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Queen bee


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Ronald Reagan


----------



## sheiler1963

Did we miss an 'A' somewhere? Moving on.......

Desmond Tutu


----------



## telracs

yes, we missed A.  And technically, Desmond Tutu was never really a ruler.  A leader, yes, but not a ruler.  however, to close this out...

Shah of Iran

next category (hey sheiler I seem to be taking your place in the esses)....  poets


----------



## crebel

Kahlil Gibran


----------



## sheiler1963

Ibsen, Henrik


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nash, Ogden


----------



## gdae23

Dylan Thomas


----------



## ak rain

longfellow


----------



## gdae23

Burns, Robert


----------



## geoffthomas

Ovid


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Alice Fulton


----------



## sheiler1963

Rabindranath Tagore


----------



## gdae23

Day-Lewis, Cecil


----------



## sheiler1963

Stevenson, Robert Lewis.

new category: OK loud rock-n-roll fell down and went pfft. What about things that don't exist but you wish someone would invent?


----------



## gdae23

I think those are 2 interesting topics, but i'm not up on my rock music these days, and I'm finding it hard to come up with non-existent products starting with certain letters. This is probably because it's after work and I'm tired. Maybe a lot of other people are too, and just can't get the full creative juices running tonight. I found this thread buried on page 2, and since I'm enjoying the game, and would like to see it continue,  I hope you don't mind if I step in with an easier topic to try and get things back on track. 

Since I'm hungry and about to make dinner, I'm suggesting the new topic should be "What's for dessert?"
And I'll start it off with Krispy Kreme doughnuts.


----------



## telracs

sheiler1963 said:


> Stevenson, Robert Lewis.
> 
> new category: OK loud rock-n-roll fell down and went pfft. What about things that don't exist but you wish someone would invent?


I think your problem was the "link" requirement. not all of us can link stuff when we post. and not all of us go looking for rock song links or in fact any links at all.....



gdae23 said:


> I think those are 2 interesting topics, but i'm not up on my rock music these days, and I'm finding it hard to come up with non-existent products starting with certain letters. This is probably because it's after work and I'm tired. Maybe a lot of other people are too, and just can't get the full creative juices running tonight. I found this thread buried on page 2, and since I'm enjoying the game, and would like to see it continue, I hope you don't mind if I step in with an easier topic to try and get things back on track.
> 
> Since I'm hungry and about to make dinner, I'm suggesting the new topic should be "What's for dessert?"
> And I'll start it off with Krispy Kreme doughnuts.


Let's continue with the dessert idea....

Ice cream sundae.


----------



## crebel

Nutella on a croissant


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Nutella on a croissant


why did i KNOW it was gonna be nutellla.......

dunkin' donuts....


----------



## gdae23

Lemon bars


----------



## telracs

eclairs


----------



## crebel

Baklava


----------



## telracs

oreos. (double stuffed, dipped in chocolate)


----------



## Susan in VA

apple pie


----------



## crebel

red velvet cake


----------



## gdae23

Death by Chocolate

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_Chocolate


----------



## Susan in VA

soft-serve ice cream

Returning to Sheiler's idea but without the link requirement:  
Rock and roll tunes


----------



## telracs

Kind of Magic (Queen)


----------



## gdae23

I'm on Fire (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Ruby296

Night Moves (Bob Seger & the Silver Bullet Band)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Let's dance


----------



## telracs

Electric Land (Bad Company)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

One Year of Love (Queen)


----------



## telracs

Another One Bites the Dust (Queen)


----------



## geoffthomas

Ride The Wild Wind (Queen)


----------



## telracs

Don't Stop Me Now (Queen)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sheer Heart Attack by Queen 

next up, 

modes of transportation


----------



## telracs

kayak


----------



## Ruby296

Ice skates


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nissan Sentra

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

donkey


----------



## NogDog

escalator


----------



## telracs

bus


----------



## crebel

ocean liner


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ambulance 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

rickshaw


----------



## crebel

Dog sled


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Starship 

Next, 

Old movies 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Kismet


----------



## crebel

Ivanhoe


----------



## gdae23

(A) Night at the Opera


----------



## crebel

Durango


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Lifeboat 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonlover

Exodus


----------



## crebel

Ben Hur


----------



## gdae23

On the Waterfront


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The African Queen 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Susan in VA

The Rains of Ranchipur


----------



## NogDog

Darby's Rangers


----------



## NogDog

Katydid


----------



## gdae23

inchworm


----------



## Ruby296

No-see-ums


----------



## Susan in VA

dragonfly


----------



## gdae23

lightning bug


----------



## crebel

earwig


----------



## telracs

beatle....


----------



## telracs

aphid


----------



## NogDog

rhinoceros beetle


----------



## Ruby296

Daddy long legs


----------



## telracs

spider

Next category

Disney movie/character/ride...


----------



## crebel

Kaa (Jungle Book)


----------



## crebel

Nala (Lion King)


----------



## telracs

donald duck...



Spoiler



and isn't ichabod from headless horseman?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Little Mermaid 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

leberc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and isn't ichabod from headless horseman?


Wikipedia says the Ichabod Crane and Mr. Toad title is an old Disney film. I have never seen or heard of it, though I know Disney has done Mr. Toad films.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel

Eeyore (Winnie the Pooh)


----------



## loonlover

Baloo


----------



## NogDog

Orddu, Orwen and Orgoch ("The Black Cauldron")


----------



## crebel

Aladdin


----------



## loonlover

Rabbit


----------



## telracs

darkwing duck


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Pumba


----------



## gdae23

Snow White

Next topic: New England (Anything having to do with the states of Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont, Massachusetts, Connecticut, or Rhode Island - people, places, rivers, food, activities, whatever)


----------



## loonlover

Kennebunkport


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ice Fishing 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

(Michael) Dukakis

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Lobster


----------



## gdae23

Emerson, Ralph Waldo


----------



## loonlover

Boston


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Old Ironsides

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Arlington, Vermont


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Rhode Island 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Salem Witch Trials

Next Category-  landmarks


----------



## The Hooded Claw

K2 (second-highest mountain in the world) 

I had decided to use Salem Witch Trial if I got a shot at the S. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Iwo Jima Memorial


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Devil's Tower 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruby296

Louvre Museum, Paris


----------



## telracs

Empire State Building


----------



## Ruby296

Brooklyn Bridge, NYC


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Okefenokee Swamp

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Ayers Rock


----------



## Ruby296

Red Rock Canyon, Nevada


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Disneyland

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Sydney Opera House...

Next category:  reasons to celebrate.


----------



## ak rain

Kite flying. (has to happen somewhere 😊)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I graduated from college! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

New baby.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Dead person gave me an inheritance...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Laid down big bet on Triple Crown winner 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak rain

Equestrian showcase


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Bought a house!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Opened at Carnegie Hall 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Congrats Cobbie, and enjoy your celebration!


For R - Retirement!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Died and got to heaven before The Devil knew you were dead. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

St. Patrick's Day


New topic - magazines


----------



## telracs

Kid's Digest


----------



## crebel

In Touch Weekly


----------



## Ruby296

Newsweek


----------



## crebel

Dog Fancy


----------



## loonlover

Life


----------



## Ruby296

Everyday Food


----------



## crebel

Bon Appetit


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Outdoor Life 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Active


----------



## loonlover

Reader's Digest


----------



## gdae23

Dulcimer Players News


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scientific American 

Next, astronomical objects, planets, stars, you name it 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

King of Stars (Pole star)


----------



## gdae23

Io  (One of Jupiter's moons)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Neptune 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Draco    (Constellation)


----------



## telracs

Lyra


----------



## crebel

Equuleus


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Equuleus


huh? what dat?

boetes


----------



## The Hooded Claw

telracs said:


> huh? what dat?


I never heard of it either, but Wikipedia says it is one of Ptolmey's original constellations.

Orion's Belt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Aquarius


----------



## telracs

gdae23 said:


> Aquarius


when the moon is in the 7th house and jupiter aligns with mars.....

Rukbat....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Deimos

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Hope it's not double dipping to start off with Kindle. It certainly fits the category theme!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Indoor plumbing 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dishwasher machine 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Lightbulb


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Battery


----------



## gdae23

Optical Disc


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Atom bomb..... And scientists actually referred to it as "the gadget" during the Manhattan Project to help keep it a secret. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak rain

radio


----------



## gdae23

Steam Engine

Next up - languages


----------



## crebel

Kurdish


----------



## Todd Young

Indonesian


----------



## gdae23

Norwegian


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Denish


----------



## loonlover

Latin


----------



## loonlover

Bantu


----------



## gdae23

Ojibwe


----------



## loonlover

Afrikaans


----------



## crebel

Russian


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Dutch


----------



## telracs

Spanish.

Next-  musical genres


----------



## gdae23

Kentucky fiddle tunes


----------



## telracs

New Wave


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Death Metal


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Lullabies


----------



## gdae23

Early Music


----------



## gdae23

Old-Time


----------



## ak rain

alternative folk


----------



## crebel

Reggae


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Disco!


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Ska

Next Category:

Classic Movies (Or whatever you consider a Classic Movie).


----------



## crebel

In the Heat of the Night (1967)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

North by Northwest 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Duck Soup


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Love story


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Empire Strikes Back 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Breakfast at Tiffany's


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Our Man Flint 

(well, it's a cult classic, anyway...) 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Alice in wonderland


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Rocky Horror Picture Show (1975, not really old enough to be a classic, but still a cult classic film)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dawn Patrol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Simpsons

Let us start with names of state or country


Kentucky


----------



## gdae23

Ireland


----------



## loonlover

Nevada


----------



## loonlover

Louisiana


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Estonia 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Bolivia


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Oslo


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sweet Home Alabama 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Russia


----------



## gdae23

Dakota (North or South, your choice!)


----------



## telracs

okay, I chose South Dakota.....

Next category: best methods of killing someone found in a detective novel....(please give the title of the novel)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Knife 

Actress Shelah Fane was stabbed to death with one in The Black Camel, by Earl Derr Biggers (but Charlie Chan caught the killer). 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hello, is anyone here? (listening to the water dripping as my voice echoes through the empty room)

Just to get things moving again, I will succeed myself....

*I*nserting a droud into a victim's brain and turning up the voltage so that their brain's pleasure centers are overstimulated and they starve to death because they won't disconnect themselves to go get some food.

In "Death by Ecstasy", a novella in the book, The Long ARM of Gil Hamilton, by Larry Niven (it's not a novel, so sue me!)


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Noose.

Vera killed herself with a noose.

It follows the final verse to the exact method of death: 
One little Soldier Boy left all alone;
He went out and hanged himself and then there were none.

From the novel of And Then There Were None by Agatha Christie.


----------



## telracs

Okay, since I seem to have killed the thread, I'm resurrecting it.

New category (thanks nogdog and claw)-- Elements of the periodic table. Or Isotopes...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

K

periodic table symbol for Potassium


----------



## telracs

Iodine


----------



## NogDog

Nitrogen


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dysprosium

Atomic Number 66 (and I had to look it up!)


----------



## crebel

Lead


----------



## The Hooded Claw

By the great Tom Lehrer


----------



## telracs

Einsteineum...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Boron


----------



## crebel

Oxygen


----------



## telracs

Antimony


----------



## NogDog

The Hooded Claw said:


> Boron


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Radium


----------



## telracs

Dilithium.  (like i said, isotopes are allowed).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sulfur (or Sulphur, for the Brits).  I wonder how Canadians and Australians spell it?

New topic

Comedians


----------



## NogDog

Kaufman, Andy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


>


----------



## The Hooded Claw

No one expects the Spanish Inquisition! Or Eric Idle either.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NogDog

"Hello?"
...
"What's that: you need the name of a comedian whose name starts with 'N'?"
...
"Hmm...yeah, that's a tough one. How soon do you need it?"
...
"Today?"
...
"Okay, okay, let me think a minute.... Hey, how about Bob Newhart?"


----------



## gdae23

Lenny Bruce


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ellen Degeneres, first name this time!


----------



## telracs

Bud Abbott......


----------



## gdae23

Oliver Hardy


----------



## telracs

Alan Alda....


----------



## gdae23

Rich Little


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

The Hooded Claw said:


> No one expects the Spanish Inquisition! Or Eric Idle either.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Or the Spanishiwa inquisition.
Sorry inside joke.

Danni Pudi.


----------



## NogDog

Mort *S*ahl

New category: mythical/imaginary beasts


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

King Kong


----------



## telracs

Nessie!


----------



## NogDog

Dragon


----------



## loonlover

Leviathan


----------



## telracs

easter bunny


----------



## loonlover

Big Foot


----------



## gdae23

Ouroboros


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> aliens
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Easter Bunny - a Beast?


it's furry, it's imaginary, it's a beast....

what's an imoogi?

Roc...


----------



## loonlover

Dzee-Dzee-Bon-da


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Salamanders (fiery ones, not wet ones)

Next topic:

Ships and boats.


----------



## gdae23

Koruko

Per Wiki, this is the Old Celtic word for a currach. (Type of Irish boat.) Just trying to come up with something other than kayak here!


----------



## telracs

ice cutter....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nautilus

(Captain Nemo's fictitious ship, a World War II US submarine, or a 1950s US nuclear submarine, you choose).


----------



## telracs

Dreadnought


----------



## The Hooded Claw

LST (Landing Ship, Tank), a World War II landing craft type


----------



## telracs

Enterprise!


----------



## NogDog

USS *B*onhomme Richard ("Sir, I have not yet begun to fight.")


----------



## gdae23

Old Ironsides


----------



## NogDog

_*A*nzio_ and _*A*ntietam_ (two *A*egis cruisers)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Rubber raft

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonlover

dhow


----------



## NogDog

Submarine

New category: Airlines


----------



## gdae23

KLM - Royal Dutch Airlines


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Indian Air Lines


----------



## NogDog

Delta


----------



## telracs

LAN  (serving South America)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eastern Airlines

Gone but not forgotten

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Bangkok Airways


----------



## crebel

Olympic Air (Greece)


----------



## Ruby296

Royal Brunei Airlines


----------



## crebel

Denver Jet


----------



## telracs

Skynet Asia Airways...

next category--  

cupcake flavors...


----------



## crebel

Key Lime


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I was amused by the above image that showed up when I googled.

As for a flavor, I hear_ "Iced Chocolate"_ is a flavor....


----------



## gdae23

Nutella cupcakes

http://www.mybakingaddiction.com/nutella-cupcakes/


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Dark Chocolate Cream Cupcakes - Yum


----------



## telracs

lemon with vanilla frosting.


----------



## gdae23

Eclair cupcakes

Why have just one dessert when you can have two?!

http://ijustlovefood.wordpress.com/category/dessert/eclair-cupcake/


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bavarian creme filled


----------



## loonlover

Orange with Cream Cheese Frosting


----------



## crebel

Apple Cinnamon


----------



## loonlover

Rum Raisin


----------



## telracs

devil's food cake.


----------



## gdae23

Salted Caramel


Next up: Fairs and Festivals (worldwide)


----------



## That Weird Guy....

KahBang Music-Art-Film Festival  (Bangor, Maine)


----------



## loonlover

Illinois State Fair


----------



## gdae23

Dublin Book Festival (Ireland)

http://www.dublinbookfestival.com/dublin-book-festival-2012/


----------



## Ruby296

London Film Festival


----------



## telracs

Edinburgh Fringe!


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Backward Cycling


----------



## gdae23

Old Songs Festival

Altamont Fairgrounds, Altamont NY

A personal favorite!

http://www.oldsongs.org/festival/


----------



## loonlover

Arkansas Oklahoma State Fair - Ft. Smith, Arkansas


----------



## loonlover

Denver Film Festival


----------



## ak rain

Kabobs of many sorts. ?


----------



## NogDog

Kielbasa 

(Oops! I guess I missed the previous post.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Indian fry bread


----------



## NogDog

Do you mean *n*aan, Claw?


----------



## telracs

dal durga

and no, nog, he means American Indian fry bread.  which is incredible.


----------



## loonlover

Lebanese


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NogDog said:


> Do you mean *n*aan, Claw?


Naan of your business! By the way, I love Kielbasa!

See this about Indian Fry Bread...http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/NavajoFryBread.htm If nothing else, we get it in "Indian Tacos" at the fair every year.

But for now, I'm shouting out *E*gg Fooyong...


----------



## gdae23

Blini  (Russian pancakes)


----------



## Susan in VA

Orange chicken


----------



## crebel

Ackee and saltfish.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ravioli


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Daal (like lentil soup)


----------



## telracs

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Daal (like lentil soup)


already used, doc....

but to end this...

samosas.

next category "cool" foods.... (i.e. things eaten cold)


----------



## geoffthomas

Key Lime Pie, Kiwi fruit, Kit Kat Bar, Klondike bars, Kool-aid.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

We all scream for Ice Cream! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonlover

nectarines


----------



## crebel

Dreamsicles


----------



## loonlover

Lemon Ice Box Pie


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eskimo Pies

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel

Boston Cream Pie


----------



## telracs

orange sherbert


----------



## loonlover

Rice Pudding


----------



## gdae23

Dream Whip


----------



## Susan in VA

strawberry mousse

New category:  Something that could be a Father's Day present


----------



## loonlover

Knife


----------



## loonlover

Nikes


----------



## gdae23

Digital camera


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Leather wallet

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak rain

kindle ereader what else could it be
Ooooopppss 

Ereader then.


----------



## loonlover

Briefcase


----------



## Ruby296

Opera tickets


----------



## Susan in VA

Anchovy-stuffed olives, imported from Spain.  Seriously, my dad loves these.


----------



## ak rain

Radio


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

shirt


----------



## telracs

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> shirt


d, not s,

so,

dad's day out...


----------



## Ruby296

Ketch


----------



## NogDog

Novorossiysk


----------



## Susan in VA

HMS _Dauntless_


----------



## loonlover

RMS Lusitania


----------



## telracs

surprise, surprise....

ISS _Enterprise_



Spoiler



mirror, mirror anyone?


----------



## NogDog

Brigantine


----------



## loonlover

USS Olympia


----------



## NogDog

Argo


----------



## geoffthomas

Delta Queen


----------



## Brownskins

Saratoga

Next Category:  Broadway


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The King and I were once on Broadway... 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NogDog

Kismet


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Kismet





The Hooded Claw said:


> The King and I were once on Broadway...
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Um.... two K's guys?

Into the Woods


----------



## geoffthomas

Nice Work If You Can Get It

currently at the Imperial Theatre


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Dance of the Vampires


----------



## telracs

Lion King.  currently playing at the Minskoff, and on my iPod.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Elf- the Musical


----------



## geoffthomas

Bring It On: The Musical at the St. James Theatre


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Oh, Calcutta!


----------



## Brownskins

Annie


----------



## geoffthomas

Rock of Ages


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Don't Drink the Water 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NogDog

Showboat

Next category: literary villains


----------



## ak rain

Khan , sher. From R Kipling


----------



## NogDog

Iago


----------



## Brownskins

Norman Bates


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dracula 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Lord


----------



## NogDog

Edmund (to keep with my prior Shakespeare reference  )


----------



## gdae23

Bellatrix Lestrange  (from Harry Potter)


----------



## geoffthomas

O'Brien from Nineteen Eighty-Four, by George Orwell


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Anne


----------



## NogDog

Richard II _or_ Richard III


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Devil 

In The Devil and Daniel Webster 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brownskins

******* (The Merchant of Venice)

Next category:  2010-2012 Billboard Hits


----------



## Brownskins

I suggested the category but I guess it's hard to find a pop song starting with K...

So to keep the ball rolling, I choose:

Pumped Up *K*icks _by Foster the People_


----------



## geoffthomas

In Our Heads by Hot Chip


----------



## Ruby296

Dancing in the Dark-Springsteen


----------



## geoffthomas

Let's Go
Calvin Harris Featuring Ne-Yo


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Baby I love you....lol


----------



## Brownskins

This category sucks... and I chose it too 

Anyway, asking the pre-teens... here's what I gathered for E-B-O (so A is next on track):

*Eyes Open* _by Taylor Swift_
*Boyfriend* _by Justin Bieber_
*One Thing* _by New Directions_

Note the generation gap


----------



## Brownskins

Okay, just so we can move on from this category... these I actually know and listen to! 

*All the Right Places* - _Zach Heckendorf_
*Rolling in the Deep* - _Adele _ 
(If I) *Die Young* - _The Band Perry_
*Somebody That I Used To Love* - _Gotye_

Any suggestions for the next category (something more catchy and interesting for KindleBoarders)


----------



## geoffthomas

Favorite Fantasy Titles?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

geoffthomas said:


> Favorite Fantasy Titles?


The Unbeheaded KING, by L. Sprague de Camp

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brownskins

*Inheritance Cycle* _by Christopher Paolini_


----------



## NogDog

_A *N*ight in the Lonesome October_ (Roger Zelazny)


----------



## geoffthomas

Dragonsdawn - McCaffrey


----------



## telracs

Lord of the Rings.


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Edward Scissorhands
> 
> 
> 
> (Okay, Ms. T, awaiting your admonishment for posting a movie and not a book. )


i'm assuming ms. t is me?
and the category did not specify books, so you're fine. its samohtffoeg's post that i have an issue with, Pern is SF, not fantasy...

but my answer...

Beowulf.


----------



## NogDog

_American Gods_ (Neil Gaiman)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Red Iron Nights, by Glen Cook


----------



## telracs

dread brass shadows.


----------



## NogDog

_Small Gods_ by Terry Pratchett

Next category: Rivers


----------



## NogDog

Indus


----------



## telracs

Niagara


----------



## Ruby296

Danube


----------



## NogDog

Loire


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> East River


giggle...

Blue Nile.


----------



## Ruby296

Ottawa River


----------



## NogDog

Amazon


----------



## telracs

Rio Grande


----------



## loonlover

Delaware


----------



## Vet

Saskatchewan

New category
Lakes

Kivu


----------



## telracs

Cobbie said:


> Iliamna Lake


where's that?

Lake Nippising.


----------



## NogDog

Lake Decatur (IL)


----------



## loonlover

Lake Lanier (GA)


----------



## NogDog

Erie


----------



## loonlover

Beaver Lake (AR)


----------



## telracs

Ontario


----------



## loonlover

Lake Afton (KS)


----------



## NogDog

Reindeer Lake


----------



## Vet

Lake Drummond


----------



## loonlover

Superior

New Category:  Mountain Ranges or Peaks


----------



## geoffthomas

Kilimanjaro - Africa


----------



## NogDog

Istor-o-Nal (Pakistan)


----------



## Vet

Nadaleen Range


----------



## Ruby296

Denali in Alaska


----------



## loonlover

Lassen in California


----------



## NogDog

Everest


----------



## gdae23

Blue Ridge Mountains


----------



## NogDog

Andes


----------



## Ruby296

Rocky Mts.


----------



## Vet

Davis Mountains - Texas


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mount Shasta

New thread....

Names of Kindleboards members or moderators!


----------



## loonlover

Kathy


----------



## Ruby296

Intinst


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The NogDog, who else?


----------



## telracs

dalya


----------



## Vet

Leslie


----------



## loonlover

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Vet

Betsy the Quilter


----------



## loonlover

Okey Dokey


----------



## Vet

Andra


----------



## loonlover

R. M. Reed


----------



## Vet

*DrDLN*


----------



## NogDog

scarlet . . . oh, wait, she doesn't seem to be here any more. 



New category: Olympic sports


----------



## Ruby296

Kayaking


----------



## geoffthomas

Ice hockey


----------



## NogDog

Nordic combined


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> scarlet . . . oh, wait, she doesn't seem to be here any more.


giggle....

diving


----------



## geoffthomas

Luge


----------



## Vet

Equestrian Eventing


----------



## loonlover

bobsled


----------



## NogDog

Open water swimming (in 2008, anyway  )


----------



## loonlover

Archery


----------



## Vet

dressage


----------



## gdae23

Synchronized swimming.

New topic:  Games (Board games, card games, arcade games, party games, etc.)


----------



## Vet

Kerplunk


----------



## geoffthomas

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1985 video game)


----------



## gdae23

Nok hockey


----------



## telracs

dungeons and dragons...


----------



## Brownskins

Ladders and snakes (or vice versa)


----------



## Susan in VA

Euchre


----------



## Natasha Holme

Bingo


----------



## Susan in VA

Othello


----------



## NogDog

Apples to Apples


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Othello


reversi


----------



## gdae23

Duck, duck, goose


----------



## telracs

solitaire...

next  category---singers


----------



## gdae23

Karan Casey (Irish singer)


----------



## Ruby296

Isaac Hayes


----------



## geoffthomas

Nora Jones


----------



## loonlover

Dean Martin


----------



## gdae23

Liam Clancy


----------



## loonlover

Elvis Presley


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Barry Manilow

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonlover

Otis Redding


----------



## Starfire

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Vet

Starfire, we're using the first letter of the singer's name to spell kindle boards. 

Angie Stone


----------



## loonlover

Robert Goulet


----------



## geoffthomas

Dean Martin


----------



## Brownskins

Sinead O'Connor

Next category:  Favorite short stories


----------



## geoffthomas

(Cool!)

(The) Killers by Ernest Hemingway.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have no Mouth and I Must Scream, by Harlan Ellison 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That Weird Guy....

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have no Mouth and I Must Scream, by Harlan Ellison
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I have that... I must read it.

N. by Stephen King


----------



## gdae23

Dark They Were, and Golden-Eyed  by Ray Bradbury


Good topic!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Life-Line, the very first published story by Robert Heinlein 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vet

(The) Eclipse by James Fenimore Cooper


----------



## geoffthomas

(The) Boarded Window (By Ambrose Bierce).


----------



## Vet

On the Gull's Road by Willa Cather


----------



## gdae23

A Sound of Thunder

another by Ray Bradbury


----------



## geoffthomas

Rikki-Tikki-Tavi from The Jungle Book
BY RUDYARD KIPLING


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Dolan's Cadillac- Stephen King


----------



## Brownskins

Something Pretty, Something Beautiful by Eric Barnes

Great suggestions!  I am compiling... as usual (still 41% through Fevre Dream and loving it)

Next category - Favorite poems (if you are okay with this...)


----------



## geoffthomas

Kubla Khan 
In Xanadu did Kubla Khan
A stately pleasure-dome decree :
  by Samuel Taylor Coleridge


----------



## gdae23

It Was A' For Our Rightfu' King

by Robert Burns


This is one of Burns' poems that's also done as a song.


----------



## telracs

well, since this one seems to have nose dived, time to start a new one.

plays....

King Lear


----------



## Starfire

I, Claudius


----------



## Vet

Nativity 2000


----------



## geoffthomas

Damn Yankees (broadway plays ok?)


----------



## telracs

i was going for plays, not musicals, but hey, if we've got this thread going again, i'll be happy.  except, starfire, can you tell me when I, Claudius was a play?  i know it was a book, and a PBS mini-series, but when was it on stage?  just curious.

Equus


----------



## geoffthomas

Barefoot in the Park


----------



## NogDog

Antony and Cleopatra


----------



## telracs

(The) Ride Down Mount Morgan


----------



## NogDog

Don't Drink the Water


----------



## Vet

Second Chances

New Category: US Universities

Kansas State University


----------



## geoffthomas

Indiana University


----------



## telracs

New York University.
or if you're tired of states
Notre Dame University


----------



## geoffthomas

Lehigh University


----------



## loonlover

Emory University


----------



## NogDog

Baylor U.


----------



## loonlover

Ouachita Baptist University


----------



## telracs

Auburn


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oral Roberts University 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Oral Roberts University
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


um? i'd take that as an O, not an R....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

telracs said:


> um? i'd take that as an O, not an R....


I guess my alternate idea of Slippery Rock University won't pass the Scarlet test either?

I know you are going by telracs now, but I take your name as beginning with an S, not a t. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> I guess my alternate idea of Slippery Rock University won't pass the Scarlet test either?
> 
> I know you are going by telracs now, but I take your name as beginning with an S, not a t.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NogDog

I'll throw in Rutgers for a real "R" entry (  ) and then submit Duke for your consideration for "D". (I figure if it's one word, then there's no confusion.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Now even telracs has to approve Slippery Rock University!


Next category....dog breeds.  I haven't checked, but if we get stumped by no breeds beginning with a particular letter, we can fall back on dog-related words or common or famous dog names


----------



## loonlover

Keeshond


----------



## geoffthomas

Irish Wolfhound


----------



## Vet

Norwich Terrier


----------



## loonlover

Dandie Dinmont Terrier


----------



## gdae23

Labradoodle


----------



## Vet

English Mastiff


----------



## loonlover

Bull Mastiff


----------



## geoffthomas

Otterhound


----------



## loonlover

Afghan Hound


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Rhodesian Ridgeback. (either word qualifies!) 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Dalmatian


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Siberian Husky


And I think I choose the next category...

Um... 
Characters in the Harry Potter Series


----------



## geoffthomas

Krum,  Viktor – Durmstrang student, Bulgarian Quidditch Seeker, participated in the Triwizard Tournament.


----------



## Brownskins

Ignatius - middle name of Percy Weasley


----------



## gdae23

Neville Longbottom of Gryffindor House, who killed Nagini the snake.


----------



## geoffthomas

Dumbledore, Hogwarts Headmaster


----------



## telracs

Luna Lovegood....


----------



## gdae23

Evans, Lily. The maiden name of Harry's mother before she married James Potter.


----------



## telracs

Ludo Bagman or Barty Crouch


----------



## Brownskins

Ollivander, wandmaker


----------



## geoffthomas

Ariana Dumbledore - Daughter of Percival and Kendra Dumbledore, sister of Aberforth and Albus Dumbledore


----------



## gdae23

Ron Weasley, and hopefully no one needs any further description to remember who this is!


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Antonin Dolohov - Death Eater,


Spoiler



killed Fabian Prewett, Gideon Prewett, and Remus Lupin, defeated by Filius Flitwick


----------



## telracs

let's see....

Sirius Black, Severus Snape...  

new category....

dances!


----------



## gdae23

Irish step dance


----------



## geoffthomas

The Nutbush is a dance categorized as a line dance, performed to Tina Turner's song "Nutbush City Limits"


----------



## Vet

Dutty Wine -- West Indian


----------



## Brownskins

Lyrical Hip-Hop (some Nappy Tabs out there?)


----------



## geoffthomas

Electric slide


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Bunny Hop

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunny_hop_(dance)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vet

Oberek (Poland)


----------



## geoffthomas

Argentine Tango


----------



## Brownskins

*R*oaring 20's boogie


----------



## Vet

Dougie


----------



## Brownskins

*S*oulja Boy

Next category: Children's Fantasy/Adventure movies


----------



## derek alvah

Ice Age


----------



## geoffthomas

Nanny McPhee


----------



## Brownskins

Dungeons and Dragons (the movie)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Little Mermaid 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Enchanted


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bambi


Or if talking deer and skunks aren't fantastic enough for you, Beauty and the Beast


----------



## geoffthomas

Over the Hedge


----------



## NogDog

Aladdin


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Darby O'Gill and the Little People

I hadn't seen this in ages, I looked it up before posting and was surprised that Sean Connery was in it!


----------



## Brownskins

Secret of NIMH, The 

Next category:  Gadgets (kitchen, electronics, power tools, etc.)


----------



## gdae23

Kaleidoscope


----------



## Brownskins

Incinerator


----------



## NogDog

nail gun


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dri-Erase board 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Lathe (wood or metal)


----------



## Susan in VA

egg timer


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Boom Box! 

(remember those?) 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> (remember those?)


Remember?? Some of us still _have_ one...

Omelet pan


----------



## geoffthomas

Air compressor


----------



## derek alvah

drill


----------



## Susan in VA

salamander (yes, really: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grilling#Salamander)

New category: cat breeds!


----------



## loonlover

Kurilian Bobtail


----------



## crebel

From what I can find, there is no cat breed beginning with the letter "I".  So how about:

Independent Human Owners (they own us, we don't own them - right?)


----------



## Susan in VA

Works for me!

Norwegian Forest


----------



## geoffthomas

Devon Rex


----------



## crebel

LaPerm


----------



## loonlover

Exotic Shorthair 

(Not sure I would consider it a separate breed; maybe almost an oops!   hybrid, but it is listed on Wiki.)


----------



## gdae23

Bengal  (Not just for tigers, apparently.)


----------



## loonlover

Abyssinian


----------



## Starfire

Ragdoll


----------



## loonlover

Domestic Shorthair


----------



## geoffthomas

Siamese.










New Category: Capital cities (I would prefer national capitals, but if we get in trouble state capitals will work).


----------



## loonlover

Kiev, Ukraine


----------



## Susan in VA

Islamabad, Pakistan


----------



## geoffthomas

Nairobi, Kenya


----------



## LaRita

Dublin, Ireland


----------



## Brownskins

Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## loonlover

Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## gdae23

Baku,  Azerbaijan


----------



## geoffthomas

Oslo, Norway


----------



## loonlover

Algiers, Algeria


----------



## Ruby296

Rome, Italy


----------



## geoffthomas

Damascus, Syria


----------



## gdae23

Sofia, Bulgaria

Next topic:  Units of measurement (distance, weight, time, etc.)


----------



## Susan in VA

kilometer


----------



## crebel

inch


----------



## NogDog

nanometer


----------



## Susan in VA

dram


----------



## NogDog

league

(I wanted to make sure I got that one in  )


----------



## gdae23

erg


You people are fast!


----------



## Susan in VA

becquerel


----------



## Sutton Shields

Ohm 

Fun game!


----------



## NogDog

angstrom


----------



## ak rain

Rads

Anyone remember hiding under desk?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dyne (a unit of force)

To bad there is no F in our keyword, I'd have loved a chance to slip in furlongs per fortnight!


----------



## Brownskins

silo

Next category:  cars


----------



## gdae23

Karmann Ghia

(This one came to mind because of its role in a novel I read by Thomas King.)


----------



## LaRita

Infiniti


----------



## geoffthomas

Nova by Chevy (I couldn't decide if we were doing manufacturers or models).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dodge Durango 

Fits whether we are doing brands or models! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brownskins

Lamborghini LM002

My bad, we can do either brands or models.


----------



## geoffthomas

Edsel Ranger


----------



## loonlover

Opel


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What else but Rolls-Royce?


----------



## LaRita

DeLorean


----------



## telracs

Saab.

modes of transportation...


----------



## Ruby296

Ketch


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Imagination....it can transport you far, far, away...


----------



## Susan in VA

Network  (at least for zeroes and ones  --  you didn't say it had to transport humans)


----------



## gdae23

Dirigible


----------



## loonlover

Limos


----------



## Sutton Shields

Elevator (transports you up and down...unless it's the Wonka version  )


----------



## telracs

bungee cord.... (speaking of up and down)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ocean liner 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crebel

airplane (original, aren't I?)


----------



## loonlover

riverboat


----------



## Brownskins

dune buggy ...


----------



## Ruby296

Skates

New category.....famous artists


----------



## geoffthomas

Kahlo, Frida (1907–1954)


----------



## Brownskins

Inness, George


----------



## NogDog

Dali, Salvador


----------



## Ruby296

Lichtenstein, Roy


----------



## gdae23

M.C. *E*scher


----------



## NogDog

Hieronymus *B*osch


----------



## telracs

Ansel Adams


----------



## geoffthomas

Rembrandt van Rijn


----------



## NogDog

Edgar *D*egas


----------



## NogDog

katabatic wind


----------



## gdae23

Ice Storm


----------



## geoffthomas

Nor'easter- A low-pressure disturbance forming along the South Atlantic coast and moving northeast along the Middle Atlantic and New England coasts to the Atlantic Provinces of Canada. It usually causes strong northeast winds with rain or snow. Also called a Northeaster or Coastal Storm.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Drizzle


----------



## NogDog

Low pressure area


----------



## gdae23

El Niño


----------



## NogDog

Barometer


----------



## Brownskins

Overcast


----------



## NogDog

Anemometer


----------



## gdae23

Dust Devil- a rapidly rotating column of air carrying dust, leaves and other light-weight material; dust devils usually develop during hot, sunny days over dry and dusty or sandy areas.


----------



## geoffthomas

Small Craft Advisory- a marine advisory issued for sustained winds and/or frequent gusts greater than twenty knots.

next category:

Favorite desserts.


----------



## loonlover

Key Lime Pie


----------



## gdae23

Ice cream cone (Your choice of flavors   )


----------



## telracs

napoleon.


----------



## geoffthomas

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## gdae23

Lemon bars


----------



## loonlover

Blackberry Cobbler


----------



## ak rain

oreos and milk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Apple pie


----------



## gdae23

Raspberry scones


----------



## NogDog

Dutch apple pie


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Strawberry shortcake 

Next topic 

Sound effects and noises 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Kerchunk!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Neighing horse


----------



## ak rain

Drip drop


----------



## kindleworm

Laughter


----------



## The Hooded Claw

EEEEEEK! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

BOO!


----------



## NogDog

Onomatopoeia


----------



## The Hooded Claw

AAUGH, Charlie Brown! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Riiiiiiip!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Drumming fingers on the counter impatiently. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brownskins

Shush....

Next category: Favorite expressions by comicbook characters (ex. Captain Haddock's *Blistering Barnacles*!)


----------



## NogDog

Kneel before Zod.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Brownskins said:


> Shush....
> 
> Next category: Favorite expressions by comicbook characters (ex. Captain Haddock's *Blistering Barnacles*!)


Ooh! Tintin!










"It's clobberin' time!"


----------



## NogDog

Just to keep this going...

"*N*o man escapes the Manhunters."


----------



## Brownskins

*Doc*, what's up? You can't shoot a wabbit. - Bugs Bunny


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"*L*ook, up in the sky! It's a bird, it's a plane it's Superman!"


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Since this one seems to be tough to keep moving, I'll succeed myself...

"Easy Company, move out!"

--Sergeant Rock


----------



## NogDog

I'll plagerize:



> Captain Haddock's *Blistering Barnacles!*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

One for all and all for one!

(The Three Musketeers were in Classics Illustrated comics if nothing else)


----------



## Audrey Finch

Scooby Doo, where are you


----------



## telracs

Audrey Finch said:


> Scooby Doo, where are you


Audrey, we're spelling kindleboards, so the next one should be something starting with an "a".


----------



## gdae23

Avengers Assemble!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Robin, to the Batmobile!"


----------



## derek alvah

Doctor Ventuuuurree!!!    (The Monarch)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Shoot, I'm glad this theme is over with!"

(thought by every participant)

Or more conventionally, "Scooby Doo, where are you?"


Next topic, Africa


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> "Shoot, I'm glad this theme is over with!"
> 
> (thought by every participant)
> 
> Or more conventionally, "Scooby Doo, where are you?"
> 
> Next topic, Africa


I think that one was used, but I don't care.

Kenya.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ivory Coast


----------



## ak rain

Niger


----------



## gdae23

Djembe (African drum)


----------



## ak rain

Liberia


----------



## telracs

Eritrea


----------



## gdae23

Bantu languages


----------



## geoffthomas

Ouagadougou (capital of Burkina Faso - used to be Upper Volta)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Afrikaans language


----------



## Ruby296

Darling, South Africa


----------



## gdae23

Joseph Shabalala (founder, lead singer, and musical director of the South African choral group Ladysmith Black Mambazo).

New topic: Retailers - Online or brick and mortar


----------



## geoffthomas

Ingles Markets


----------



## loonlover

Nordstroms


----------



## The Hooded Claw

B. *D*alton Booksellers

Gone but not forgotten


----------



## gdae23

Levenger


----------



## Vet

Eastbay


----------



## telracs

Bloomies


----------



## loonlover

Overstock.com


----------



## telracs

amazon....


----------



## loonlover

Radio Shack


----------



## gdae23

Day-Timer


----------



## telracs

fao *s*chwarz......

next category- brand names.


----------



## gdae23

Kashi


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Infiniti 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Nikon


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Disney 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

Levi


----------



## Ruby296

Ben & Jerry's


----------



## gdae23

Ovaltine


----------



## loonlover

Amana


----------



## geoffthomas

Raid


----------



## loonlover

Drano


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Saturn (the defunct car brand)

Next topic:

Rocks, minerals, and geological terms.


----------



## geoffthomas

Kernite


----------



## gdae23

Icelandite - a volcanic rock


----------



## Vet

nickel ore


----------



## telracs

diamonds (are a girl's best friend)


----------



## geoffthomas

lazurite


----------



## Vet

epidote


----------



## Ruby296

bituminous


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Anthracite


----------



## geoffthomas

rose quartz


----------



## gdae23

Sapphire

Next up: Types of apparel (Not brand names, but categories of clothing. Can be from any country, and any era.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kilt


----------



## loonlover

Intimates


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Double-breasted suit 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Leather jerkin


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eye patch!


----------



## loonlover

Bra


----------



## gdae23

Open toe shoes


----------



## geoffthomas

Army fatigues


----------



## Ruby296

Rugby shirt


----------



## loonlover

dungarees


----------



## gdae23

Korean War


----------



## geoffthomas

Indo-Pakistani War of 1965


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Battle of New Market...when the Virginia Military Institute Corps of Cadets actually took to the battlefield for the first and hopefully last time.


----------



## geoffthomas

Battle of* D*ry Wood Creek
September 2, 1861 Missouri 
Confederate victory: Union cavalry from Kansas defeated by Missouri State Guard.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Battle of Long Island, aka The Battle of Brooklyn Heights, on August 27, 1776 General Washington was outmanuevered by the British. Fortunately he was able to evacuate his army from Long Island successfully, but had to retreat all the way to Pennsylvania. This was the background covered in Washington's Crossing, a book about the Battle of Trenton I read and discussed in my eighty books thread. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

guys, why am i seeing a bunch of "B"s?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

New Market, Dry Wood Creek, Long Island. 

N, D, and L 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> New Market, Dry Wood Creek, Long Island.
> 
> N, D, and L
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


battle
battle
battle


----------



## NogDog

English Civil War


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Battle of Midway.  


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NogDog

*O*peration *O*verloard

(The previous could have been *B*attle of *B*ull Run  )


----------



## gdae23

Antietam, Battle of


----------



## NogDog

Red River campaign


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Seven Years War

Next topic.  Insects


----------



## NogDog

Katydid


----------



## loonlover

Nit


----------



## gdae23

Dragonfly


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Lepidoptera. (scientific name for butterflies and moths)


----------



## gdae23

Bees

(This entry specially for telracs!)


----------



## NogDog

Ox Beetle


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Africanized honeybees 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geoffthomas

Roaches actually that would be cockroaches and would be a C
so......

Rhinoceros beetle


----------



## telracs

bees, bees, bees!  enough with the B's!

oh, darn...

dung beetles.


----------



## NogDog

*S*mall-eyed *S*phinx Moth

Next category: invertebrates that are _not_ insects


----------



## gdae23

Krill


----------



## NogDog

*I*rukandji Jellyfish


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nautilus


----------



## gdae23

Dromia dormia, the sleepy sponge crab


----------



## NogDog

To paraphrase Monty Python:

And now: the *L*eech . . . the . . . *L*eech.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Euglena


----------



## NogDog

Barnacle


----------



## crebel

octopus


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Amoeba 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Red Starfish


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Diatoms


----------



## telracs

slug

and now, to get us off the yucky categories....


hobbies...


----------



## crebel

Kindle reading


----------



## gdae23

Irish traditional music playing


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Naked bike riding


----------



## loonlover

dancing


----------



## NogDog

Leisurely Lounging with Libations

Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


----------



## loonlover

Embroidery


----------



## crebel

Baking


----------



## gdae23

Origami


----------



## geoffthomas

Amateur radio


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Racing radio-controlled airplanes 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Dance


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Sewing

Next Category:

Favorite Book-to-Film Adaptations


----------



## NogDog

I can't really call this a "favorite", just the only decent one I can think of beginning with "K":

_The *K*iller Angels_, by Michael Shaara, which was the basis for the 1993 movie "Gettysburg".


----------



## The Hooded Claw

In the Heat of the Night

Like Nogdog, this isn't a favorite, but it is a good film


----------



## geoffthomas

No Country For Old Men (2007)


----------



## gdae23

Lord of the Rings trilogy


----------



## NogDog

A *B*ridge Too Far


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Oliver!

"Please sir, can I have some more?"


----------



## loonlover

Avatar


----------



## geoffthomas

The *R*oad (2009)


----------



## NogDog

_Damnation Alley_ by Roger Zelazny: kind of corny but entertaining movie adaptation in 1977.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Sand Pebbles

I even have the Kindle book, but haven't read it yet.

Next, the Polar Regions.  Places, things, people, animals, anything to do with the Arctic or Antarctic


----------



## geoffthomas

Khanty and Koryaks - indigenous peoples of the Arctic.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Icebreakers (the ship type)


----------



## NogDog

North Pole


----------



## gdae23

Diomede Islands

Little Diomede is part of Alaska. Big Diomede is part of Russia. They're about 2 1/2  miles apart and the

international date line runs between them.


----------



## geoffthomas

Lemmings


----------



## NogDog

Ellsworth Mountains (Antarctica)


----------



## telracs

Barrow!


----------



## NogDog

Orca


----------



## gdae23

Aurora Australis  (The Southern Lights)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Admiral *R*ichard E. Byrd, polar explorer.

His book Alone, on one of his experiences is $3.99 now, and a bargain at the price!


----------



## NogDog

Dog sled


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The South Pole!

New category:

Favorite Kindle book titles.  Please include a link to your book in the post, and write a couple of sentences about what you liked about the book!


----------



## NogDog

Since we seem to be stumped on "K", I'll cheat just a bit and go with a book that is not enKindled, but could be listened to on your Kindle as an audio book:

_Knight of Shadows_, by Roger Zelazny









This is book #4 of 5 in the second "Amber" series, narrated by the son of the first series' narrator. While I don't think this series is as strong as the first, that just relegates it to the realm of a very enjoyable read, as compared to possibly my all-time favorite read. (I've probably read the original series at least 20 times.  ) In general, I like these books' combination of medieval-like fantasy with modern characters and just a soupcon of sci-fi, jazzed up with Zelazny's wonderful imagery and fluid writing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thanks for breaking the drought, NogDog!

For "I", I propose The *I*nimitable Jeeves, by P. G. Wodehouse. Most of us will be at least aware of the lengthy series of books on dimwitted Bertie and his faithful servant Jeeves. The romantic troubles of Bertie's friends usually feature prominently in the books, and in this one, Bertie and Jeeves help Bingo Little when he falls in love with seven girls in succession before finally marrying one. Bertie's own romantic troubles also figure, as he comes perilously close to being forced to marry Honoria Glossop, who would end Bertie's happy and carefree life by trying to make something of him, and improve his mind by making him read philosophy books. To avoid this horrible fate, Jeeves comes up with a scheme to head off marriage by convincing Honoria's father, a noted psychologist, that Bertie is insane. What could possibly go wrong? 

In addition to the clever plots and characters in these books, a bonus feature is that Wodehouse had skills similar to Douglas Adams and Terry Pratchett at creating beautifully-crafted and witty paragraphs.


----------



## gdae23

First, thanks for posting the first two books. I haven't read either, but they both sound enticing. I'm posting 2 books for N, because the first, _The Night Circus _,was apparently (or maybe still is) a bestseller, and known to most people. Except it wasn't known to me until I came across a thread on Kindle Boards. The thread was actually started by someone who wasn't enjoying the book, and was wondering whether to keep reading. Not an auspicious introduction to the book for me, but as I read people's comments in the discussion, I got the feeling I might like the book. I got the Kindle sample, got hooked immediately, and bought the book, which I then thoroughly enjoyed. I like books with magic, first of all, and books with lyrical writing and some nice turns of phrase. This book had both. I loved the story and the characters, and found the ending very satisfying. It just worked for me!





My other book, on the other hand, may not be known to anyone who reads this. I have to confess I just got this recently, and so far have only skimmed it a bit. But for years, I've had a print copy of _The Penguin Book of English Folk Songs _which I often consulted, so how could I not like a well reviewed book called _The New Penguin Book of English Folk Songs_?! It has music, lyrics, and notes about the songs. Great if you love to sing and want to learn these songs, or if you're just curious to know more about this music.


----------



## NogDog

_Death and the Penguin_ by Andrey Kurkov



From my review:



> Then there is Misha the penguin (not to be confused with Misha-Not-a-Penguin) who at first seems a curious affectation within the story, and eventually becomes an important plot element. As the story went on, I started to feel at times that Misha was also an avatar of the reader: watching the other characters join the dance around Viktor, the aspiring writer and protagonist, and sometimes exiting stage left or right, often under mysterious circumstances.
> 
> Ultimately, I suspect I was pulled into this book so effectively due to something in the tone and underlying (and understated) themes resonating with me to a large extent. That sense of alienation many of us feel when trying to understand how we fit into the world at large, the temptation to just get by and not think too deeply about what we may be sacrificing to do so, feeling helpless at the hands of those in greater power - in other words: most of us "average people."


----------



## That Weird Guy....

For me, I will have to go with


Christopher Moore is one my favorite comedy authors. I have read all of his books. His "Pine Cove" series (which this book is a part of) are some of the funniest books I have read. 
Book Description from Amazon:
The town psychiatrist has decided to switch everybody in Pine Cove, California, from their normal antidepressants to placebos, so naturally-well, to be accurate, artificially-business is booming at the local blues bar. Trouble is, those lonely slide-guitar notes have also attracted a colossal sea beast named Steve with, shall we say, a thing for explosive oil tanker trucks. Suddenly, morose Pine Cove turns libidinous and is hit by a mysterious crime wave, and a beleaguered constable has to fight off his own gonzo appetites to find out what's wrong and what, if anything, to do about it.

Try it and the rest of his books.


----------



## geoffthomas

Evolusson by Kathy Bell (resident author here at KB).



Nicholas Weaver has spent ten lifetimes trying to save humanity, and the woman he loves, from annihilation, but grows weary of the effort.

this is the second book in a well-written time/dimension bending story.
If you have not read it, it is worth your time.


----------



## NogDog

_Blood Engines_ by T.A. Pratt



First book in the "Marla Mason" series, I initially read this mainly because it was being offered for free, and quickly found myself sucked into reading the whole series. It balances some gritty action with moments of snarky humor in an urban fantasy that's more original than much of what's out there. The hero is neither perfect nor bumbling, basically fighting for good but by no means a goody-two-shoes. All in all a good balance of original characters/stories and above average writing, such that I gave it 4/5 Goodreads stars (and it's very hard to get 5 stars from me there).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Official CIA Manual of Trickery and Deception

It seems that in 1953, the CIA hired a famous magician to write a manual on how to do things like slip knockout drops into someone's glass. This is the result.

Truth in advertising, I haven't read this yet, but it begins with the right letter, and seemed too amusing not to post here.


----------



## geoffthomas

Antebellum (Gone For Soldiers) by our own Jeff Hepple



The American Army officers that served together in the Mexican War must now take sides in the growing issue of secession. Beginning immediately after "Home of the Brave", "Antebellum" follows the lives of the Van Buskirk family as they interweave with those of Abraham Lincoln, Winfield Scott, Ulysses S. Grant, Robert E. Lee, William Tecumseh Sherman and John Buford.

I loved the entire series of Jeff's books that loosely tied the Van Buskirk family to U.S. history.
Wonderful drama.


----------



## NogDog

Reaper Man (Discworld) by Terry Pratchett.



A fine balance of humor, satire, word-play, slapstick, serious topics, and pathos -- the sort of thing Sir Terry is as adept at as anyone when he's on his game. While I'm not as into the Death/Unseen University story arcs as I am the City Watch or Lancre Witches arcs, this probably comes as close as any to making it into that top tier of Discworld books for me.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Another Christopher Moore Book. His books are just so darn funny. Plus this one ties in nicely with his Vampire Trilogy (Bloodsucking Fiends, Bite Me and You Suck). 
Description from Amazon.com:

Charlie Asher is a pretty normal guy with a normal life, married to a bright and pretty woman who actually loves him for his normalcy. They're even about to have their first child. Yes, Charlie's doing okay-until people start dropping dead around him, and everywhere he goes a dark presence whispers to him from under the streets. Charlie Asher, it seems, has been recruited for a new position: as Death.

It's a dirty job. But, hey! Somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## gdae23

_Searching for Caleb_ by Anne Tyler

My favorite book by Anne Tyler. I still have my print copy that I read many years ago, and a few months ago, I reread it on the Kindle. I enjoyed it just as much the second time. I generally like her writing style, although I've liked some of her books better than others, depending on the characters and plots. I seem to like books that follow characters over a long period of time, which in this book is several decades. And I liked the fact that Caleb played the fiddle!

New topic: Child actors / actresses. They don't have to still be children or even still be alive. But they should have first acted professionally before age 18.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Kiera Knightly

First film at age 10 and at age 14 played the Decoy Queen in Phantom Menace


----------



## gdae23

Bindi Irwin, daughter of the late Steve Irwin, and quite a busy performer, apparently:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bindi_Irwin


----------



## NogDog

Haywood *N*elson ("Sanford and Son" and "What's Happening!")


----------



## geoffthomas

Logan Wade Lerman (born January 19, 1992)








He made his film debut in 2000's The Patriot, playing William Martin, one of the children of Mel Gibson's character. 
In 2007 he also appeared in the critically acclaimed western remake 3:10 to Yuma. In the film, he played William Evans, a teenager who looks up to criminal Ben Wade (Russell Crowe) while shunning his father (Christian Bale's character), in a role that did not exist in the original version of the story.
Another Lerman role was d'Artagnan, in director Paul W. S. Anderson's 3D film version of The Three Musketeers, which was filmed from August 2010 to November 2010, and was released in the U.S. on October 21, 2011.


----------



## gdae23

Emma Watson, shown here with 2 friends:


----------



## crebel

Tatum *O*'neal. Paper Moon, Bad News Bears, International Velvet.


----------



## gdae23

Angela Cartwright  

(Make Room for Daddy, The Sound of Music, Lost in Space)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*R*obert Blake

Many child roles, but best known for The Little Rascals.


----------



## geoffthomas

Leonardo *D*iCaprio (born 1974) 








from "what's eating gilbert grape"


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Brooke *S*heilds

New Category

Favorite Novel-to-Screen Adaptations


----------



## gdae23

K is still difficult for this topic (which we recently did a variation of, and in fact you're the one who started that one too!) so I'm fudging a little bit: 

(To) Kill a Mockingbird


----------



## NogDog

*I*n the Heat of the Night


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Doctor Strangelove

Came from a book called Red Alert


----------



## NogDog

Lord of the Rings trilogy


----------



## NogDog

The *E*agle Has Landed


----------



## gdae23

Bleak House


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Orlando  (*not that I've seen it*)


----------



## NogDog

The *A*ndromeda Strain


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Rear Window (this is a true favorite )


----------



## ak rain

Dracula


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Superman. (a comic book is a book!)

New topic.  Horror movies....Titles. Actors. MacGuffins. Directors. Characters.  You name it...


----------



## NogDog

Karloff, Boris


----------



## gdae23

Interview with the Vampire: The Vampire Chronicles


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

Dracula (easy  )


----------



## NogDog

*L*on Chaney


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Evil Dead

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

And to go with Dracula, posted above:

*B*ela Lugosi


----------



## NogDog

The *O*men


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*A*lfred Hitchcock

(he was more a suspense guy, but some of his stuff, such as The Birds, qualifies as horror)


----------



## gdae23

*R*osemary's Baby directed by *R*oman Polanski


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*D*racula, the 1931 version, with *D*avid Manners as Johnathan Harker, *D*wight Fry as Renfield, And Frances *D*ade as Lucy Weston. Adapted from a play cowritten by Hamilton *D*eane.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

Um... kboards.com ...


----------



## gdae23

http://www.ilounge.com/

A great reference for all things Apple. Very active today, as you may imagine!


----------



## geoffthomas

NASA.gov
the home of the mars shot.


----------



## NogDog

DoNotCall.gov (highly recommended, unless you actually like unsolicited telephone sales calls)


----------



## gdae23

http://www.librarything.com/

Another site for lovers of reading.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

baenebooks.com

Excellent site to buy non-DRM science fiction and fantasy books that can be downloaded in any format for about any ereader.  Often at lower prices than Amazon!


----------



## crebel

oberondesign.com 

My favorite Kindle covers.


----------



## loonlover

AAA.com


----------



## gdae23

http://radio-locator.com/

Per Google: Comprehensive listing of all of the Radio Stations in the World with Web Pages.

I've used this to find radio shows that interest me, usually by looking for public radio or college stations, and then checking the schedule grids.


----------



## NogDog

spiderwebforums.com/forum (I was on it today to figure out how to find secret doors in the game "Avadon".  )

PS: I was a tad disappointed in the selection here for "e". 

Next category: lines from song lyrics (with our without song title if you want us to guess it)


----------



## crebel

*K*illing me softly with his song, killing me softly...


----------



## telracs

Indiana wants me....


----------



## crebel

*N*othing you can say can tear me away from my guy, nothing you could do 'cause I'm stuck like glue to my guy.


----------



## telracs

Don't fear the reaper...


----------



## NogDog

Listen son, said the man with the gun / There's room for you inside.


----------



## crebel

Extra, extra, read all about it, wanted: young man, single and free, experience preferred, but will accept a young trainee


----------



## NogDog

Bang! Bang! Maxwell's silver hammer / Came down upon her head.


----------



## telracs

over hill, over dale...


----------



## crebel

America, America, God shed His grace on thee...


----------



## NogDog

Ripples never come back.


----------



## crebel

Dreidel, Dreidel, Dreidel...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

stop in the name of love!

New category, Italian food


----------



## gdae23

Since I have just learned the letter K is not part of the Italian alphabet, I'm offering an Italian word that sounds like it could start with K: Cannoli


----------



## telracs

gdae23 said:


> Since I have just learned the letter K is not part of the Italian alphabet, I'm offering an Italian word that sounds like it could start with K: Cannoli


thanks gdae23.... i was wracking my brain and could not come up with anything.

Insalata Capricciosa


----------



## Iron Fist

Chicken Carbonara


----------



## NogDog

Iron Fist said:


> Chicken Carbonara


(We're supposed to be spelling out "KindleBoards" with the initial letters of our answers, e.g.: )

*N*ervetti


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

The only thing I can think with D is Desserts Italian recipes. I don't know Italian food that starts with D. May be next poster can help.


----------



## gdae23

Ditali 

  "These are small tubes of pasta, well suited for vegetable soups.   It's also one of the shapes used to make Spaghetti-Os. "


----------



## crebel

linguini


----------



## loonlover

Eggplant parmesan


----------



## geoffthomas

Bolognese sauce


----------



## NogDog

Orzo


----------



## telracs

anti-pasta


----------



## gdae23

Ravioli


----------



## NogDog

Donzelle


----------



## telracs

striachatella  (italian soup.  boy do i miss my favorite italian place).

okay, next category, since I'm hungry.....

Greek Food.


----------



## NogDog

Kalamari

(fortunately for us, the Greeks do use "K" [or Kappa?])


----------



## gdae23

> (fortunately for us, the Greeks do use "K" [or Kappa?])


Unfortunately for us, they don't seem to use I as the first letter of many foods!

So far, this is the closest I've gotten:

Greek Gods Baklava Pagoto Ice Krema is a tantalizing treat to the senses. It combines a Honey cream base with a mixture of walnuts, almonds and cinnamon, to recreate the flavors found in Greek Baklava.

http://greekgodsyogurt.com/html/ibaklava.php


----------



## telracs

gdae23 said:


> Unfortunately for us, they don't seem to use I as the first letter of many foods!
> 
> So far, this is the closest I've gotten:
> 
> Greek Gods Baklava Pagoto Ice Krema is a tantalizing treat to the senses. It combines a Honey cream base with a mixture of walnuts, almonds and cinnamon, to recreate the flavors found in Greek Baklava.
> 
> http://greekgodsyogurt.com/html/ibaklava.php


Yeah, I just realized no "i" so i thought we'd use a Y instead, but i like your entry gdae!

and we're in more trouble, I can't find any "n"s either.


----------



## Brownskins

Nan


----------



## telracs

Brownskins said:


> Nan


not greek, but we'll take it.....

and to make everybody's life easier, category is hereby changed to non-American food....


----------



## gdae23

Some Dal to go with that Naan?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dal


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Does Dal go well with *L*asagna?

Or lasagne, if you want to be Italian...


----------



## crebel

edemame


----------



## gdae23

Bannock    (Scottish)


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Orzo ?


----------



## loonlover

Amaretti Cookies


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Risotto


----------



## gdae23

Dim Sum


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Spaghetti

New topic:

Drivers!  To give more options, this can be anyone who steers or pilots a vehicle.  Airplane pilots, race car drivers, astronauts, a famous ship "driver" if you can think of one.  These can be real or fictional.


----------



## gdae23

Captain James Kirk of the Starship Enterprise


----------



## The Hooded Claw

James *I*rwin, Lunar Module Pilot on Apollo 15


----------



## loonlover

Captain *N*emo from _Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea_


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dale Earnhardt, Jr. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Charles Lindbergh


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I can use Dale Earnhardt, Jr. again!


----------



## loonlover

Bobby Unser


----------



## NogDog

*O*tto Kittel (4th highest fighter ace of all time)


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Amelia Earheart (sp?)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Robur the Conqueror, the airship captain created by Jules Verne!


----------



## gdae23

Sir Francis Drake


----------



## NogDog

Sinbad the Sailor

Next category: names of tribes (native American, African, Biblical, whatever -- as long as it's a tribal name.)


----------



## crebel

Kiowa (Native American)


----------



## gdae23

Iroquois - Native New Yorkers!


----------



## telracs

Nephites


----------



## JRWoodward

telracs, excellent answer!


----------



## geoffthomas

Dakota


----------



## NogDog

Luhya (Bantu group in Kenya)


----------



## gdae23

Equaesi

Per Wiki:
The Equaesi were an ancient Celtic tribe of Gallaecia, living in the north of modern Portugal, between the provinces of Minho and Trás-os-Montes, near the border of modern Galicia (Spain).

(Now you know as much about them as I do.)


----------



## loonlover

Bantu


----------



## NogDog

Osage


----------



## loonlover

Arapaho


----------



## LaRita

Romany


----------



## NogDog

Delaware


----------



## gdae23

Sioux


New category: Trophies, Awards, Prizes, Medals  (Sports, Arts, Military, Literary, Science, Academic, etc.)


----------



## NogDog

*K*abul to *K*andahar Star


----------



## gdae23

IBMA - International Bluegrass Music Award


----------



## LaRita

Nebula - science fiction


----------



## NogDog

*D*istinguished Service Cross


----------



## NogDog

Emmy


----------



## gdae23

The Man *B*ooker Prize for Fiction


----------



## telracs

Obies.....


----------



## geoffthomas

*A*lbert Einstein World Award of Science - True benefit and well being to mankind (World Cultural Council)


----------



## gdae23

Rhodes Scholarship


----------



## geoffthomas

*D*eming Prize for Quality


----------



## NogDog

Silver Medal


Next category: music composers


----------



## geoffthomas

Joseph Martin *K*raus (20 June 1756 - 15 December 1792), was a composer in the classical era who was born in Miltenberg am Main, Germany. He moved to Sweden at age 21, and died at the age of 36 in Stockholm. He is sometimes referred to as "the Swedish Mozart",[1] and had a life span which was very similar to that of Mozart's.


----------



## gdae23

*I*an Wilson (born 1964 in Belfast) is a prolific, award-winning Irish composer of classical music. He also served as the music director of the Sligo New Music Festival from 2003 to 2011.


----------



## NogDog

Sammy *N*estico (jazz composer, mainly "big band" charts, probably best-known for his work with the Count Basie orchestra)


----------



## LaRita

Dvorak, Anton


----------



## gdae23

Jez *L*owe - English singer / songwriter / musician. Composes the music for his songs ( as well as the lyrics) so I guess this counts, sort of...


----------



## geoffthomas

Rudolf *E*scher (Amsterdam, 8 January 1912 - De Koog, 17 March 1980) was a Dutch composer and music theorist. He left compositions for chamber orchestra and orchestra, vocal and one electronic composition. Escher was also a poet, painter and writer.


----------



## NogDog

geoffthomas said:


> Rudolf *E*scher (Amsterdam, 8 January 1912 - De Koog, 17 March 1980) was a Dutch composer and music theorist. He left compositions for chamber orchestra and orchestra, vocal and one electronic composition. Escher was also a poet, painter and writer.


Darn it, work got in the way. I wanted to get E coming and going with *E*dward *E*lgar. 

Guess I'll have to settle for Bach, Beethoven, and Brahms.


----------



## gdae23

Orlande de Lassus: Franco-Flemish composer of the late Renaissance.


----------



## NogDog

John *A*dams, composer of one of my favorite modern "classical" pieces:


----------



## loonlover

Rachmaninoff, Sergei


----------



## geoffthomas

Claude-Achille *D*ebussy (22 August 1862 - 25 March 191 was a French composer.









Clair de lune from Suite Bergamasque
La Mer
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune


----------



## NogDog

Igor Stravinsky

Next category: some place you'd like to visit on a vacation


----------



## gdae23

Kentucky.  I've been in every state bordering on Kentucky, but never in Kentucky itself.


----------



## loonlover

Ireland


----------



## telracs

Nepal


----------



## NogDog

Denali National Park


----------



## gdae23

The *L*aurentian Mountains in Quebec


----------



## loonlover

Edinburgh


----------



## geoffthomas

Barbados


----------



## loonlover

Ontario


----------



## gdae23

Australia


----------



## geoffthomas

Rio


----------



## Ruby296

Denmark


----------



## telracs

Sri Lanka....

okay, new category.

authors you recommend (please note, use the first letter of the LAST name...)


----------



## NogDog

Andrey *K*urkov


----------



## gdae23

I am going to double dip, because I have a particular author in mind for N, but I authors are harder to come by. For I - Walter *I*saacson, who wrote the Steve Jobs biography. I haven't read other works of his, but I did read the Steve Jobs book and enjoyed it.

And for N, one of my favorite authors, Howard *N*orman. Interestingly, I haven't liked all of his books equally, but the ones I've liked are in my personal list of top books ever. My three favorites are _The Bird Artist_, _The Northern Lights_, and his most recent novel,_What is Left the Daughter_.

OK, I will sit out for awhile and give everyone else a chance!


----------



## geoffthomas

To bridge the names (and because I want to):

Naomi *N*ovik
then
David *D*algish


----------



## KM Logan

*L*aura Ingalls Wilder, very very fond memories of her books


----------



## telracs

KM Logan said:


> *L*aura Ingalls Wilder, very very fond memories of her books


I did ask that we use LAST names not first.....


----------



## NogDog

To keep telracs happy (and you _don't_ want to see her unhappy), I'll add:

*L*eon *L*ederman


----------



## geoffthomas

*E*ngland, Dara


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Benn, James R.


----------



## NogDog

George *O*rwell


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Isaac Asimov, of course!


----------



## gdae23

Rick Riordan

Recommended to me by my young niece, so I'm passing it on.


----------



## Lee44

*D*ylan, Bob _Chronicles_


----------



## NogDog

Charles *S*tross

Next topic: breeds of dogs or cats


----------



## loonlover

Keeshond


----------



## crebel

Newfoundland


----------



## loonlover

Dachshund


----------



## NogDog

Labrador Husky (since Labrador Retriever was too obvious  )


----------



## crebel

Egyptian Mau


----------



## Lee44

Boxer


----------



## NogDog

Everybody loves the *O*ld English Sheepdog.


----------



## NogDog

Pardon me for doing 2 in a row, but I just realized what letter was next, and _had_ to add:

*A*ustralian Cattle Dog










(Noggin, who was 1/2 ACD


----------



## gdae23

Russell Terrier

(A bit hard to have to follow those great pictures of Noggin!)


----------



## loonlover

Dalmation


----------



## NancyHerkness

Kugel


----------



## NogDog

Ice Cream (works with just about any holiday I can think of!)


----------



## gdae23

Dim Sum for Chinese New Year


----------



## telracs

lutefisk


----------



## geoffthomas

Baked Potatoe


----------



## gdae23

Oats, as an ingredient in haggis, to serve at a Burns Night supper.

or  

Okra for a Mardi Gras celebration.

Your choice!


----------



## telracs

apple pie (pick your holiday)


----------



## loonlover

Divinity (a treat my grandmother was very good at making)


----------



## gdae23

Soda Bread for St. Patrick's Day


New topic: Junk Food


----------



## loonlover

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## telracs

ice cream


----------



## loonlover

nachos


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dark Chocolate 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdae23

Lollipop


----------



## M. P. Rey

Egg on a roll.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Onion rings


----------



## loonlover

Apple fritters


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dairy Queen (most anything from there!   )


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What?  I thought this thread was dead, but the eyebrows are twitching!  It...it's ALIVE!


Slurpees

New topic:

Anything James Bond.  Actors, villains (preferred!), Theme song musicians, infernal death machines, you name it.


----------



## NogDog

Klebb, Rosa ("From Russia With Love", portrayed by Lotte Lenya)


----------



## geoffthomas

Ian Fleming - author.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nobody Does it Better, sung by Carly Simon.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NogDog

Dr. No


----------



## telracs

Live and Let Die.
(the only bond theme song by a male)


----------



## NogDog

*E*unice Gayson (was a "Bond girl" in two movies, playing Sylvia Trench in "Dr. No" and "From Russia with Love")


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ernst Stavro Blofeld!










(James Bond was too easy!)


----------



## NogDog

*A*dams, Maud

Another "Bond girl" who appeared in two movies (actually, 3!), in this case as different characters: Andrea Anders in The Man with the Golden Gun (1974) and the title character in Octopussy (1983); she also is an extra in A View to a Kill (1985).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Razor-edged bowler used as a weapon by Oddjob in Goldfinger

The original sold for 62,000 pounds in the late 90s!


----------



## NogDog

Dastardly dirty-deed-doers don't deter debonaire, death-defying daredevil.


----------



## telracs

SPECTRE

new category:  bands


----------



## gdae23

K band: designates certain portions of the electromagnetic spectrum, in either the microwave domain or in the infrared domain. The microwave K bands are used primarily for radar and satellite communications while the infrared K band is used for astronomical observations.

For another choice: The Klezmatics: http://klezmatics.com/


----------



## geoffthomas

Iron Maiden


----------



## loonlover

Nickelback


----------



## telracs

Devo


----------



## geoffthomas

Led Zeppelin


----------



## telracs

Earth, Wind and Fire.


----------



## NogDog

telracs said:


> Earth, Wind and Fire.


Blood, Sweat and Tears


----------



## geoffthomas

Oasis


----------



## telracs

America


----------



## loonlover

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Lee44

Dead, the


----------



## telracs

Um, Lee, you mean the Grateful Dead?  Or is there a band called the Dead that I've never heard of?

whichever,  S is for Scorpions.

and on that note, new category....   things found in the dessert (or the desert).  your choice.


----------



## NogDog

Kahlua (dessert)
-- or --
Kangaroo Rat (desert)


----------



## gdae23

Icing / Iguana


----------



## geoffthomas

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## NogDog

Licorice / Leuchtenbergia (a.k.a. "agave cactus")


----------



## Lee44

egg cream

Also, telracs, you asked a question about the band Dead, here is the information about them:

The Dead is an American rock band composed of some of the former members of the Grateful Dead.


----------



## gdae23

orange / oasis


----------



## NogDog

rice flour / reg


----------



## NogDog

Syrup / Sand

New category: a word you really like for some silly reason or other (no proper nouns)


----------



## gdae23

kelpie


----------



## telracs

incubus


----------



## NogDog

noninflammable 

(because it looks like a double negative  )


----------



## telracs

doppleganger


----------



## gdae23

lackadaisical

(One I remember from childhood vocabulary tests.)


----------



## Lee44

Notwithstanding!!

I love this word.  I never get to say it!    (Sorry everyone!  I lost track of which game I was playing)


----------



## gdae23

eerie


----------



## NogDog

bodacious


----------



## LaRita

obstreperous


----------



## gdae23

aurora


----------



## telracs

regolith


----------



## NogDog

diaphanous


----------



## telracs

snarky

next category-  december/january holiday traditions


----------



## NogDog

Kriss Kringle


----------



## gdae23

"Noel, Noel, Noel, Noel
Born is the King of Israel"


----------



## loonlover

Dansk Butter Cookies


----------



## telracs

latkes


----------



## loonlover

elves


----------



## Harley Christensen

angel


----------



## geoffthomas

(we are trying to spell kindleboards with the first letter of our answers) So next one is B.

Boxing Day


----------



## Harley Christensen

opening presents

_(sorry about my previous mis-step...got the part about the next category but missed the spelling out of "kindleboards" with the first letter of our answers...thanks for your understanding )_


----------



## telracs

angels we have heard on high


Spoiler



urge us to go out and buy


----------



## gdae23

*R*inging in the New Year


----------



## geoffthomas

Dancing on New Year's eve.


----------



## telracs

singing carols.

next category

presents you really want....


----------



## Harley Christensen

*K*indle Fire HD 8.9"

(oooh, please, please, please...I've been really good this year! )


----------



## NogDog

Icon Audio ST-60 MkIII KT120 integrated amp

(My suspicion is that I've not been quite good enough this year for that to fit within Santa's budget, however.)


----------



## telracs

new computer....


----------



## loonlover

Divan


----------



## NogDog

I was going to wait for "E", but since I'm about to go to bed now, I'll cheat and say...

*'L*ectric Piano

(which I'm buying as a gift to myself  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Ebooks (lots of ebooks).


----------



## crebel

BISSELL Spotbot Pet Handsfree Spot and Stain Cleaner with Deep Reach Technology (I really do want one)!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

crebel said:


> BISSELL Spotbot Pet Handsfree Spot and Stain Cleaner with Deep Reach Technology (I really do want one)!


I don't think I'd use this to clean my pet. I think it would hurt the goldfish, even if it is hands-free. 

As for my Christmas want....

Overseas Travel (since it isn't time for the "A" I originally used!)


----------



## crebel

I want an *Altima* for Claw...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

crebel said:


> I want an *Altima* for Claw...


LOL, thank you! 

I'd take it on a *R*oad Trip for Christmas!


----------



## loonlover

Knowing I'm being repetitive, I'll use an even more old fashioned term for the same thing I used for "D" before:

Davenport


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Starbucks gift card!

New topic....

New Year's resolutions


----------



## NogDog

Keep my resolution for longer than a month.


----------



## Harley Christensen

Identifying and eliminating things that I can live without...


----------



## telracs

nothing


----------



## geoffthomas

Daily Exercise


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eighty books read in 2013


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hmmm, got kinda slow here!

*B*uy only Starbucks products for a year!

Not me, but a Seattle woman is doing it, see http://consumerist.com/2013/01/10/seattle-woman-determined-to-only-consume-starbucks-products-for-entire-year/


----------



## gdae23

*O*rganize all my pre-retirement information in hopes of making the great escape this year or next. (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## telracs

Read everything on my TBR list.


----------



## crebel

*D*on't make any New Year's resolutions.


----------



## Brownskins

Smarter living (vague - means eating better, sweating more, reading wiser)

New category:  Book you MUST read within 2013.


----------



## geoffthomas

*K*indle Paperwhite for Dummies by Leslie and Harvey.


----------



## Harley Christensen

*I* Could Do Anything If I Only Knew What It Was: How to Discover What You Really Want and How to Get It


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The *N*ame of the Rose, by Umberto Eco



I've wanted to read this ever since seeing the movie....


----------



## NogDog

_Death and the Penguin_ by Andrey Kurkov



(my review)


----------



## gdae23

_Earth Abides_ by George Stewart.

I've actually read this a few times, but the last time was many years ago, so it's definitely time for a re-read.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Beyond the Wild Blue: A History of the U.S. Air Force, 1947-2007

I started this, but put it aside to read a book related to the Papal unusualness....


----------



## NogDog

_Old Nathan_, by David Drake


----------



## geoffthomas

Antebellum (Gone For Soldiers) by Jeff Hepple.


----------

